# AEW Fyter Fest night 1/Dynamite 13th of july: AEW tag titles match, battle of real Americans and more



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I keep forgetting Keith Lee exists.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Knowing their history as Tag Partners, looking forward to Claudio vs. Hager. The 3 Way Tag I know will be good as well but man AEW has to cool it on these 3 Way Tag Title matches, lol.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> The 3 Way Tag I know will be good as well but man AEW has to cool it on these 3 Way Tag Title matches, lol.


Yeah, I agree, starting to get a bit overdone, but this one should be quite fun. All six guys can go when needed.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Will it be this week or next week, that we finally get the Andrade/Rush VS Lucha Bros match? Tony has wanted it to happen the last 2 weeks but it hasn't been able to happen due to illness and whatnot. 

Excited for it. Hope it's on this week's lineup though.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I really like those three way tag matches. It always delievers and Bucks need a big win, because FTR is overshadowing them. The hotter they are going to be, the better rivalry were going to get with red hot FTR and that’s what’s everyone is expecting for All Out. We’ve been screwed with their first feud and match in front of no people, so this time they have to do it right. 

Not a big fan of Hager as he’s just been there since the beginning of AEW and hasn’t really done spectacular things other than comedy stuff with IC/JAC. It should be a good match though.

I’m wondering what Christian Cage is going to do this week. Luchasaurus should get better oppnents.

And big story is what’s next for Wardlow?

I hope for a big women match with Baker, Cargill and Rosa in action.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Martyn said:


> And big story is what’s next for Wardlow?


With Miro and Black feuding I think the best thing for Wardlow next is a feud with Andrade & Rush or a feud with Lance Archer (I know he's a loser but still a capable big man). I think Luchasaurus & Christian are also a good option, once they're done with the Jungle Boy feud.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I never thought that I'd see Christian Cage instantly become one of the most over heels in 2022.

He's somehow managing to itch closer to MJF-levels in terms of being a despicable asshole heel


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Can’t be worse than last week.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Warner/Discovery for sure asked for some kind of corporate synergy to promote Shark Week. That is why we get whatever the fuck that Eddie/Jericho match is for night 2.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AEWOfficial/comments/vvd9ev

Hope they show this and what happened after dynamite next week. These guys are building a feud without using tv time. Deserves some limelight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Can’t be worse than last week.


It could. Best Friends and Dork Order could have had more segments/matches. Never say it could not be worse.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AEWOfficial/comments/vvd9ev
> 
> Hope they show this and what happened after dynamite next week. These guys are building a feud without using tv time. Deserves some limelight.


Google it!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Deeb vs Jay could be okay. Looking forward to Christian going ham for the 4th week in a row.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Would be great if Dutch made an appearance


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Takeshita getting honor student treatment, though it's going to be another L on his record... unless Mox is in a giving mood and Takeshita wins (maybe Jericho interferes?), leading to Mox vs. Takeshita for the interim belt.

Takeshita is also facing IMPACT World Champion, Josh Alexander, on an upcoming indy show. His services are in demand right now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546613891991420928


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Takeshita getting honor student treatment, though it's going to be another L on his record... unless Mox is in a giving mood and Takeshita wins (maybe Jericho interferes?), leading to Mox vs. Takeshita for the interim belt.
> 
> Takeshita is also facing IMPACT World Champion, Josh Alexander, on an upcoming indy show. His services are in demand right now.
> 
> ...


dis gon be gud


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Takeshita getting honor student treatment, though it's going to be another L on his record... unless Mox is in a giving mood and Takeshita wins (maybe Jericho interferes?), leading to Mox vs. Takeshita for the interim belt.
> 
> Takeshita is also facing IMPACT World Champion, Josh Alexander, on an upcoming indy show. His services are in demand right now.
> 
> ...


If this is any bit as good as Hangman vs Takeshita then this is gonna slap. When will he be All Elite?


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mox vs. Takeshita should be a good one, gives the card a nice 3 match attraction along with the Tag Title Match and Claudio vs. Hager.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Card is looking stacked for quality wrestling matches.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wardlow vs OC added.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't know about this match lol, I don't know if Tony will have OC get squashed at the level he should.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wardlow gonna have a back and forth with this fucking dork. 

fucking why?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Prosper said:


> I don't know about this match lol, I don't know if Tony will have OC get squashed at the level he should.


OC coming for that female demo title.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> I don't know about this match lol, I don't know if Tony will have OC get squashed at the level he should.


Weird match up. I'd have Wardlow squashing heels. Crowd might be behind OC because of the David vs Goliath match-up.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Prosper said:


> Deeb vs Jay could be okay. Looking forward to Christian going ham for the 4th week in a row.


How many times are we gonna hear from Christian? Kinda getting tiresome


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> How many times are we gonna hear from Christian? Kinda getting tiresome


I dont know him coming out and talkin some smack on Ana Jay and the image of adding Serena alongside Christian & Luchasaurus feels like an idea w potential slowly building a stable for Christian to lead


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This will be OC's sixth shot at a title in an AEW ring... obviously he's not won, the closest being his 20 minute draw with Cody (which led to a rematch that Cody won). It's rather sudden, but that's the nature of the TNT/TV Title, there are a lot of weekly TV matches that don't have/require stories. It's OC's fourth try at the TNT title (vs. Cody x2, vs. Brodie) and I expect the formula of it will be similar to OC vs. Brodie, which was David vs. Goliath.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Think the crowd will just chant for both Wardlow and OC, they won’t boo either, so it will be fun.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3way tag title match 
Mox VS Cinnabon
Wardlow VS OC
Hager VS Claudio
Anna VS Serena
Luchasaurus squash match. 

Stacked card.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

And a newly heel Gresham vs. Moriarty for the ROH World Title on the Friday Rampage, which is part of Fyter Fest and will be taped on the same night. Looking like a very cool week and next week is Fyter Fest too with Jericho vs. Kingston.

I'm expecting the Dynamite in two week's time to be Fight for the Fallen since that usually follows Fyter Fest weeks one and two.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Wardlow vs OC added.


Another face va face match by Booker of the year. After a big win his 1st challenger is the company mascot😥😞😡


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> And a newly heel Gresham vs. Moriarty for the ROH World Title on the Friday Rampage, which is part of Fyter Fest and will be taped on the same night. Looking like a very cool week and next week is Fyter Fest too with Jericho vs. Kingston.
> 
> I'm expecting the Dynamite in two week's time to be Fight for the Fallen since that usually follows Fyter Fest weeks one and two.


IIRC Private Party VS Lucha Bros is supposed to happen on Friday night as well.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This upcoming week is looking even more fun wrestling-wise if you also add in the fact that the month-long G1 tournament begins this Saturday for NJPW too


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wardlow vs OC
Mox v Takeshita

Those 2 matches on the same show have the potential to be the best 2 matches on the same show on Dynamite this year.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

the young bucks match qill be my time to change channels, dont like them at all


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Skermac said:


> the young bucks match qill be my time to change channels, dont like them at all


You'll be missing out on an awesome Triple Threat tag match then.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Another face va face match by Booker of the year. After a big win his 1st challenger is the company mascot😥😞😡


OC with his dated shtick will make wardlow look like a goof and weak as he stands taking the silly kicks and having to sell for a beem pole, it also unnecessarily forces fans in the audience to choose who to cheer out of two fan favourites.

What a brilliant way to get over your new champ, it was a fun week whilst it lasted.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I don't get why you're having OC face Wardlow when you're trying to keep both guys over....Should be a good match though


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm super excited for the Wardlow/Cassidy matchup. As crazy as it sounds, thats the brightest part of this card for me.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yep, completely bizarre booking to put OC in with Wardlow.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> This will be OC's sixth shot at a title in an AEW ring... obviously he's not won, the closest being his 20 minute draw with Cody (which led to a rematch that Cody won). It's rather sudden, but that's the nature of the TNT/TV Title, there are a lot of weekly TV matches that don't have/require stories. It's OC's fourth try at the TNT title (vs. Cody x2, vs. Brodie) and I expect the formula of it will be similar to OC vs. Brodie, which was David vs. Goliath.


if you watch the control centre, they explain it (logically) as OC being a top 5 and coming off wins against Ethan Page and then Nese

TNT is also open challenge again

makes sense to me, roll on I say


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> You'll be missing out on an awesome Triple Threat tag match then.


i miss nothing when i cant stand the young bucks


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Very good card on paper.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Skermac said:


> i miss nothing when i cant stand the young bucks


Fair enough, their style isn’t for everyone but I think their matches are entertaining as hell. Plus Starks and Hobbs are awesome so it will be ABSOLUTE-ly 🔥


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Skermac said:


> the young bucks match qill be my time to change channels, dont like them at all


There will always be someone on the screen at one point or another that you hate, so why not get creative with it? Make a game where you take a shot or puff every time one of the Young Bucks does a flip during their match. Granted, you may not remember the rest of the show but at least you’ll have fun!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Skermac said:


> i miss nothing when i cant stand the young bucks


Well, it will probably be the main event unless Moxley vs Takeshita isn’t earmarked for it ahead of time.

I guess OC vs. Wardlow COULD also main event if it is made to be the most important part of the show.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I love that takeshitas twitter handle is take soup.

Also my ass is clenched if Tony does the stupid thing and tries to turn cassidy vs wardlow into a 15 minute classic. 10 minutes tops. OC has momentum but let's not be comatose


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh wow, Cesaro vs Jack Swagger. Never seen that match before 🙄


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Wardlow has had enough squash matches by now. Some wins against some fairly credible opponents (OC has been doing well lately) will only elevate the TNT title.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sounds like Keith Lee will be taking a leave of absence following tonight's match. Something serious in his personal life...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547014207962755072
This came after the tweet below:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545809374588948486


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Yep, completely bizarre booking to put OC in with Wardlow.


Likely just a bait & switch leading to and or circling back around to them ultimately teaming up as Freshly Squeezed Mayhem to take on The Men of The Year Scorpio & Ethan Page w ATT 
also leading to Wardlow vs Ethan Page etc etc


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Prayers for Keith Lee and his bros.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547268401554489344

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Tag match will be awesome. Clearly Bucks are retaining here to have that big match with FTR but Starks and Hobbs better win the tag titles from FTR.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

zkorejo said:


> Tag match will be awesome. Clearly Bucks are retaining here to have that big match with FTR but Starks and Hobbs better win the tag titles from FTR.


Los Ingobernables are also a good option. 

Or imagine Bryan & Moxley (BCC) vs FTR. Holy shit.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Los Ingobernables are also a good option.


Hmm. Not really a fan of Andrade and Roocch (sp?). 

Starks seems like he's starving for some gold though. And by God he deserves some.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ricky Starks already has gold though 

He's been holding the FTW title for a year now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547011917616750598


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547306888919977984

Where the hell is his sponsorship at? Also he needs a Cinnabon sweatsuit similar to the Arby's ones that Danhausen had in Ego's VLOG.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

damn sad to hear that news about keith lee.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

All Out location will be announced tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No way they booked Wardlow wtih Pockets lmao

Unless they let him crush him what an absolute debacle it is to put him with the comic relief.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Another Dynamite is upon us, and I must say that this card is looking good. We are eating good today elite brothers and sisters!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> No way they booked Wardlow wtih Pockets lmao
> 
> Unless they let him crush him what an absolute debacle it is to put him with the comic relief.


OC has beaten almost everybody and been competitive even when he lost

he’s put over by commentary as a wrestling savant or genius

his opponents put him over.

for 3 years this tv show has basically told you that this guy is legit competition and plays mindgames with his opponents

if you still don’t get it that he will be portrayed as a legit threat after they’ve told you countless times…. Then it is kinda on you for ignoring everything they’ve laid out before you


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547011917616750598


Any info on tix sold for tonight? How big of a crowd on hand?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m really hoping for some Black/Miro stuff tonight. Mox vs Takeshita will probably be a banger. Mox needs atleast one hot feud before Punk returns though. You don’t want Miro or Black losing right now so I would go with a short underdog feud with Darby Allin.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> Any info on tix sold for tonight? How big of a crowd on hand?


WrestleTix Patreon says "at least 3,173 tickets have been distributed - not counting the hard cam sections (or the corner sections) taken away - which means they're likely above 3,500-3,600 tickets distributed."

As of 20 minutes there, there were 207 tickets remaining in the configuration used by AEW.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> WrestleTix Patreon says "at least 3,173 tickets have been distributed - not counting the hard cam sections (or the corner sections) taken away - which means they're likely above 3,500-3,600 tickets distributed."
> 
> As of 20 minutes there, there were 207 tickets remaining in the configuration used by AEW.


Ouch. Small crowd.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I’m really hoping for some Black/Miro stuff tonight.


We definitely need a huge brawl between them (maybe with the rest of House of Black attacking and letting Malakai get the upper hand) after Miro got the black mist in the face at Forbidden Door.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> OC has beaten almost everybody and been competitive even when he lost
> 
> he’s put over by commentary as a wrestling savant or genius
> 
> ...



You dont need a joke character going 10 plus with your new Goldberg esque champion who just won the belt. That's moronic.


Unless it's a bait and switch and ends up in a tag or something which I think it could be.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You dont need a joke character going 10 plus with your new Goldberg esque champion who just won the belt. That's moronic.
> 
> 
> Unless it's a bait and switch and ends up in a tag or something which I think it could be.


AEW doesn’t book like that they’re not just gonna book a random tag match as a result of things breaking down in a singles match. Things are usually set in place and planned beforehand. I think the best case scenario knowing how Tony books is to expect a 7-8 min match where OC gets offense in but ultimately looks like he was squashed at the end.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> AEW doesn’t book like that they’re not just gonna book a random tag match as a result of things breaking down in a singles match. Things are usually set in place and planned beforehand. I think the best case scenario knowing how Tony books is to expect a 7-8 min match where OC gets offense in but ultimately looks like he was squashed at the end.



But why? OC has momentum coming off Forbidden Door, there's a roster of like 200 fuckers they could feed to Wardlow. I don't get it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It'll be like OC vs. Brodie Lee, I imagine. OC doesn't get squashed since he's one of AEW's more marketable guys. He wins midcard matches, springs the occasional upset, then loses title matches after giving it a go. Brodie Lee, Miro, Kenny Omega, MJF, PAC, Cody Rhodes and Will Ospreay didn't lose any mystique/credibility from surviving a few roll-ups and superman punches from OC before putting him away. So I doubt Wardlow will either. Every time Cassidy is in a big match, we have the same discussion but it never harms anyone... well, maybe Jericho, but that was Jericho's own doing with the Mimosa bullshit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

After the House of Black feud, it’s time for Darby to move on from Sting. I feel like Sting unintentionally overshadows Darby. I’ve loved them together by the way.

on another note, let’s fucking go!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

That opening sucked.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

OC's old music is way better than this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


Having to watch the Big Bang theory while waiting


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Squash that geek!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Justin Robert's "Wherever, whatever" introduction doesn't really fit with OC's new theme song


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jane, the draw.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Araxen said:


> OC's old music is way better than this.


But I think this is what he uses on the indies


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

OC 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn I wanted to give this entrance music a chance but I don't think I will ever like it.
Pixies is way better than this.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

They just accidentally showed Wardlow backstage during OC’s entrance drinking bottled water.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Wardlow needs a better theme


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> OC has beaten almost everybody and been competitive even when he lost
> 
> he’s put over by commentary as a wrestling savant or genius
> 
> ...


Buddy he’s a literal comedy act. With one played out joke.

I’m aware he’s put over and I’m also aware of what that says about the company. That they’re repeating the same played out trash against a guy they’re presenting as a monster is nothing short of laughable. But with Pockets I guess that’s the point.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Tony should hire Jim Johnston


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Where's all my hands in pocketers at ?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Powerbomb him. He is just standing there!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow's entrance theme does feel like one of Mikey Rukus' few misses in AEW. Meanwhile he's producing bangers for guys like Angelico and 2point0.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Absolutely fucking horrific booking.

They've managed to get Wardlow booed ffs. You fucking idiots.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Wardlow's entrance theme does feel like one of Mikey Rukus' few misses in AEW. Meanwhile he's producing bangers for guys like Angelico and 2point0.


As far as I know Rukus had nothing to do with Wardlow's new one.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Absolutely fucking horrific booking.
> 
> They've managed to get Wardlow booed ffs. You fucking idiots.


Proving OC‘s, in fact, over.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Did OC turn heel ?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Khan should be flogged in public for allowing this to happen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So OC turns heel and uses his friends to do a comedy skit amongst a time when Wardlow was massively going over.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Did OC turn heel ?


Yep. I really want his ass kicked here. Wardlow is being too easy.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Wardlow is getting colder with this booking. Too much comedy.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep. I really want his ass kicked here. Wardlow is being too easy.


Not sure why they would turn OC heel


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Danhausen 😂😂😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay we are entering WWE territory lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

These fucks fucked up. I’m over Wardlow.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is completely killing Wardlow. The fuck are they doing man.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just turned it on. Why is Wardlow the Pussy God messing around with Pockets and doing a mini-segment with the comedy act that curses people?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

This is like one of those Doink and Dink matches from back in the day!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Not sure why they would turn OC heel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Face vs Face matches like this are never good. This is why.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Bring Dork Order to finish the job.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Absolutely fucking horrific booking.
> 
> They've managed to get Wardlow booed ffs. You fucking idiots.


AEW: finally seem to be creating a new star
Tony Khan: lemme fix that real quick


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I need stop coming in here during Dynamite. Too much overreacting lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Crown a good looking guy who's proven he gets the women wet and this is his first title defense lmao.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Cassidy completely missed that chop block Jesus christ

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Why would they make Wardlow look like shit…


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TMTT said:


> Wardlow is getting colder with this booking. Too much comedy.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

These stupid cunts are treating OC like the star in this match.

The most idiotic booking I've ever seen.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Alright, it's time for Wardlow to end this. Come on now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC is giving Wardlow a harder time than Scorpio Sky lol


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Anyone see the blonde near the right side ring post? Wow...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

“Nobody kicks out of this.” OC proceeds to kick out of it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

End this shit.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is mind blowing stuff. I mean it in a very bad way.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This is such a goofy visual watching wardlow sell for this small dork

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This shit is embarrassing. Im sorry but I can't stand orange cassidy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOWWWWWWWW So you had OC kick out of it LMFAO!!!!! WTFFFF?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Well he didn't want to win the main title, he isn't the smartest.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So close, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is NOT shocking. I expected OC to be booked strong. I also expect Wardlow's starpower to go downhill after this. Great booking.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Araxen said:


> Anyone see the blonde near the right side ring post? Wow...



Wood


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This is fucking pathetic. Honestly fuck off.

By far the most disgusted I've ever been with AEW. Fucking mind blowing levels of idiocy.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

@Prosper 


Yeah 7 minutes with little offense huh lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow is a fucking geek. Lets be honest.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Araxen said:


> Anyone see the blonde near the right side ring post? Wow...


Show stealer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn what a fucking geek. Just have OC win the belt already lol.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What in the hell is the madman thinking backstage.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I enjoyed the action but IMO this was bad matchmaking. OC was always going to get cheered in a David vs Goliath match up


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Never forget that epic back and forth Goldberg had with Alex Wright on his path of destruction.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why would OC be competitive with Wardlow? Blah. It felt like they were trying to get OC over, not Wardlow.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Embarrassing.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Wardlow seems to like his orange juice FRESHLY SQUEEZED.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




Pockets kicked out of a move that looked more devastating than most of Brock’s F5s. 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So..Wardlow "BARELY" wins? Tha fuck kind of shitty ass backwards ass booking is this fucking bullshit?

You are ruining your new top star, i am just bewildered as to what the fuck! Why? 

I give up on AEW knowing how to push new talent. They fucking blow. 

Just crown OC the AEW world champion. I mean that's what Tony and die hards want. Lets just get to that and get it over with.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> What in the hell is the madman thinking backstage.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DRose1994 said:


> Why would OC be competitive with Wardlow? Blah. It felt like they were trying to get OC over, not Wardlow.


Yep. Fucking madness.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho looking dapper.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Idiots singing the heel's song.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please save this first half hour Jericho.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> What in the hell is the madman thinking backstage.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Jericho looking dapper.


Suit made out of blood and guts. 

lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> Why would OC be competitive with Wardlow? Blah. It felt like they were trying to get OC over, not Wardlow.


Because Wardlow is a geek and lets it happen.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

There was zero reason for that to even happen. Wardlow could have beat Buddy Murphy or something in 5 minutes. I'm totally dumbfounded.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice suit.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> There was zero reason for that to even happen. Wardlow could have beat Buddy Murphy or something in 5 minutes. I'm totally dumbfounded.


I mean, you see how over OC is. Its crazy.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Does anyone need a hug?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jericho is looking fresh


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im so pissed. I really think Wardlow is gonna just go downhill after this now


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Nobody cares about toucan sam


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Im so pissed. I really think Wardlow is gonna just go downhill after this now


Overreaction much ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Nobody cares about toucan sam


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Im so pissed. I really think Wardlow is gonna just go downhill after this now


Bro he won the match lmao.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I’m glad Jericho is kinda going back to his classic look. He looked like a wreck with the overweight past his prime drugged out rock star look from like 1.5 years ago.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Adapting said:


> I mean, you see how over OC is. Its crazy.



But OC has a ceiling. Wardlow is the guy you send to red carpets and press conferences. He's the guy the women tune in to see. He's one of the only guys they have with true crossover appeal and he got absolutely hammered tonight. For no reason. Absolutely zero reason than Khan jerking himself off because he's got OC over with a certain segment of wrestling fans that would watch anyway.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AC/DC reference


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jericho better win, Kingston is cringe


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho should beat Kingston and face Mox. Winner takes on Punk at All Out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Adapting said:


> I mean, you see how over OC is. Its crazy.


Exactly, these haters don't get it. OC is over massively


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a drink Eddie


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> But OC has a ceiling. Wardlow is the guy you send to red carpets and press conferences. He's the guy the women tune in to see. He's one of the only guys they have with true crossover appeal and he got absolutely hammered tonight. For no reason. Absolutely zero reason than Khan jerking himself off because he's got OC over with a certain segment of wrestling fans that would watch anyway.


Valid case, can't argue with that.

But, I'm sure the girls want to put their hands in OC's freshly squeezed pockets.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> But OC has a ceiling. Wardlow is the guy you send to red carpets and press conferences. He's the guy the women tune in to see. He's one of the only guys they have with true crossover appeal and he got absolutely hammered tonight. For no reason. Absolutely zero reason than Khan jerking himself off because he's got OC over with a certain segment of wrestling fans that would watch anyway.




This guy is right ya know.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Why are we still having japan guys on ?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I have no problem with OC. I think he’s great. I just don’t think it was the right time to have him face Wardlow who you want to push as an absolute beast.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh its Takea shit vs. The world champion. I'm sure it'll go 20 minutes and I'll bite on all the 2.999 counts because Take a shit REALLY has a chance.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Never forget that time when Brock Lesnar was breaking through and he had that legendary war with Scotty 2 Hotty.

Got him over huge!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adapting said:


> I mean, you see how over OC is. Its crazy.


But do you really sacrifice your new top babyface by having him perform like that? Its very questionable booking.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Feels like it’s another AEW that’s gonna fall flat with not much to remember. Hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why are we still having japan guys on ?


Takeshita goes here now


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Irish Jet said:


> Never forget that time when Brock Lesnar was breaking through and he had that legendary war with Scotty 2 Hotty.
> 
> Got him over huge!



They'll never get it. They don't want crossover stars. Hell if they saw Wardlow on a red carpet with a model they'd probably hold it against him. Everyone just has to be A rassler and go 15 minutes with everyone else.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh yay, cringe Eddie


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Takeshita is great. A star in the making.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Toucan sam


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bro Eddie spit all over the camera lens! Give me the news not the weather.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho cut a far better promo than Eddie who mostly was just trying to kiss the camera.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A guy with a 6-4 record gets a title eliminator match why? Didn't he just LOSE? RANKINGS? HELLO? BUELLER?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Jon Moxley fighting Takeshita again?! 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Jericho cut a far better promo than Eddie who mostly was just trying to kiss the camera.


Eddie is soooo bad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay, time for take a shit. Let's go!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A wild Takeshida appeared! Because hes on randomly every week 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Save Us MJF


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just to illustrate that the interim title really is worthless, Moxley is defending it against a jobber in the middle of the first hour.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW gonna have their Razor/1-2-3 Kid moment here and make Takeshita a star.

Nah, probably not but it'd be cool and set up a rematch.



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Just to illustrate that the interim title really is worthless, Moxley is defending it against a jobber in the middle of the first hour.


The interim title isn't on the line. A shot at the title is on the line. An actual interim title match headlined last week.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Making wardlow look weak


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Does Peyton Royce have a brother? Because Takeshida looks just like her 😂


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Just to illustrate that the interim title really is worthless, Moxley is defending it against a jobber in the middle of the first hour.


Yeah this is piss poor booking.

Although, I don’t think it’s for the belt? They called it an “eliminator” match.

Still basically same problem.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Save Us MJF


Don't think he's ever returning


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Does Peyton Royce have a brother? Because Takeshida looks just like her 😂


fullershida?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I hate thr hit me thrn I'll hit you spot

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah this is piss poor booking.
> 
> Although, I don’t think it’s for the belt? They called it an “eliminator” match.
> 
> Still basically same problem.


Kinda wild, thought this card was looking good but booker of the year has turned it into a train wreck, I might end up turning this off.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Has take a shit ever done a promo? Can he do one in English?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Kinda wild, thought this card was looking good but booker of the year has turned it into a train wreck, I might end up turning this off.


But your boy OC was on strong. At this point he made Wardlow look like a geek.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Has take a shit ever done a promo? Can he do one in English?


This show has been awful. Not sure how they go from such an amazing show two weeks ago, to two garbage shows in a row.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Do you wanna know why this match is kind of boring? Its because of you Hawk Hogan!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Takeska looks good and can work, he should go over discount Sandman


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Has take a shit ever done a promo? Can he do one in English?



Not relevant he's really good at wrestling movez


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Has take a shit ever done a promo? Can he do one in English?


Probably not, none of these guys speak English well lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah this is piss poor booking.
> 
> Although, I don’t think it’s for the belt? They called it an “eliminator” match.
> 
> Still basically same problem.



I remember the good ol’ days when champions were featured on the programming. One of the things WWE does pretty well and AEW doesn’t. I’d never expect Reigns to pop up at the 28th minute of the first hour. Always the beginning of the first or second hour or the main event.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> But your boy OC was on strong. At this point he made Wardlow look like a geek.


I like OC, but still doesn't take away that this show has been a dud.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bored as hell.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Decent match so far.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Ok I think I am out this match is boring me 🥱


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Bored as hell.


Same, I turned it off. What a snooze fest


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So he basically no sells a German suplex on the apron.












Fuck these dudes


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This match can shuv it 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

kyledriver said:


> I hate thr hit me thrn I'll hit you spot
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk



It was always my biggest pet peeve with Japanese wrestling since they do it there a lot.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Takeshita bleeding, might get him an invite to the BCC. 😁


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Takeshita joining the BCC? Regal is talking him up big and also Takeshita is bleeding in picture in picture


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Don’t forget to take a shit a during Picture in Picture!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Have a good night fellas, booker of the year really booked a snooze fest


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Welp. I was already hungry. Seeing Eddie (always reminds me of fried chicken) made it worse. Let me call Uber Eats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> This match can shuv it 😂


shuv it maaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Mox loves ketchup.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A Moxley match with blood, no shit


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> A Moxley match with blood, no shit


kinda tiresome


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Takeshita is bleeding. Can't have a Mox match without someone getting busted open. 😅


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A 6-4 guy who just lost on the B show in a bloodbath with the world champion lol. That's booker of the year shit bro.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Just blood? He needs this finisher.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This japanese guy is pretty damn good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That brainbuster was a thing of beauty.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tbf, its not so much Moxley's fault this match is underwhelming, why is Takeshida randomly going for the title when he is just a rookie? That and the constant reminder that this is just leading to a underwhelming future with CM Punk coming back to just take the belt back


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Is Takeshita joining the BCC? Regal is talking him up big and also Takeshita is bleeding in picture in picture


holy shit a wrestler in AeW that is bleeding? holy shit that's crazy i'm so totally shocked by that


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> A 6-4 guy who just lost on the B show in a bloodbath with the world champion lol. That's booker of the year shit bro.


honestly feels like a bunch of filler until the fall


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TAKE A SHITA is bleeding! Next Stone Cold guys!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They would of been better off with sticking with Page and pushing MJF to beat him.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Every Moxley match — fighting on the floor, blood, trading strikes in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I really want to see Takeshita win this!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This guy is relatively big, can work, and has some physical charisma.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ok. Great match and I’m usually bored with Mox’s matches so this other guy is pretty damn great.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Tbf, its not so much Moxley's fault this match is underwhelming, why is Takeshida randomly going for the title when he is just a rookie?


He's not a rookie and there's no title on the line here. He is a top young talent from one of AEW's partner promotions and in America for a year though, so AEW is giving him exposure. And he's great. At this rate I think TK may try and buyout his DDT contract.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Blue Thunder Bomb is the best move that has never won a match


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Just blood? He needs this finisher.




In AEW, tons of guys would still kick out at 2.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really great match. Shouldn’t be happening like this, but it’s quality stuff at least.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Ok. Great match and I’m usually bored with Mox’s matches so this other guy is pretty damn great.


Stay off the weed


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ll say this, Takeshita has a way of getting you invested in his matches


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That was 3! I'm officially a fan of takeashita

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Every Moxley match — fighting on the floor, blood, trading strikes in the middle of the ring.


A wild Moxley appeared! 

"JEEEEEEEEEEEEON! MOXLAAAAAAAAY" 

Fighting on the floor
Make em bleed
Trading strikes
Mustard squirt 

😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Referees required to wear gloves in all future Moxley matches.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Takeshita is so damn good.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Who told Moxley that those stupid elbows into the submission are a good idea/move? It makes things so fucking anticlimactic and they look like shit


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If you're that far, you might as well pull the trigger and put the kid over.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Takeshita is a star. I think he’s way better than Yuta


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fantastic TV match. Like the Yuta match, the loser was elevated in defeat. Now give Takesoup some TV wins.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no idea why Moxley is bleeding too LOL.

Takeshita is so fucking good. Time to get him some Ws


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> He's not a rookie and there's no title on the line here. He is a top young talent from one of AEW's partner promotions and in America for a year though, so AEW is giving him exposure. And he's great. At this rate I think TK may try and buyout his DDT contract.



Except when you have to explain the logic of why the match is happening in the first place. Which there is none.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol Julia hart talking…please don’t


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Outside of Jericho, bad first 45 minutes. 😟


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Might as well have given him the win at that point. In a non title match too. Could’ve got him with a roll up


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Takeshita has incredible potential.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Julia sounds stupid 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DRose1994 said:


> Every Moxley match — fighting on the floor, blood, trading strikes in the middle of the ring.


And it's a formula that works! What happened to Buddy?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> If you're that far, you might as well pull the trigger and put the kid over.



Khan doesn't have the nuts.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Julia fits in that group like Disco Inferno in the NWO.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Besides seeing Britt Baker, this is my favorite part! 😌


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Except when you have to explain the logic of why the match is happening in the first place. Which there is none.


Moxley asked for it after seeing Takeshita's match with Eddie. TK tweeted about it.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why did he turn his back again??

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Here comes my new Kane! 😍


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian? FUCKKKKK YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Great music for Luchasarus!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Christian here to save this first hour.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I thought for a second Kane was coming there.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

One more match vs Mox, Ric.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Damn! Can't wait for Christian Cage destroying Jungle boy everytime! so enjoyable


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Possibly a dumb question - but what happened to Buddy? I thought he was in Black's group?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yay! Luchasaurus gonna destroy a couple Dolph Zigglers! 👏🏻


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

WTF is up with Brian Pillman’s hair ? They look like women


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol Christian running down dead dads


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Moxley asked for it after seeing Takeshita's match with Eddie. TK tweeted about it.



So the world champion can give anyone a world title eliminator match he wants? I'm not against that.


Except there's a ranking system. I didn't make it. Khan did. So how's that work logically?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brian Pillman actually would be appalled his son lacks any of his charisma. I know I am


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian and Finn Balor love calling out people's dads LOL


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Just bring MJF back, he is better.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd is total shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So the world champion can give anyone a world title eliminator match he wants? I'm not against that.
> 
> 
> Except there's a ranking system. I didn't make it. Khan did. So how's that work logically?


Good point. Didn't know take a shit was top contender. Or if not, then the rankings dont count, whihch we knew all along.

Griff by the way looks like a bland geek.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> The crowd is total shit.


Why because they're not biting on another Christian promo insulting dead people and peoples families? Acts wearing thin.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> The crowd is total shit.


Give them more Orange Cassidy


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Yay! Luchasaurus gonna destroy a couple Dolph Zigglers! 👏🏻



Basically destroying two Jungle Boys. Dorky looking young long haired dudes.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Get em Luchasaurus! Destroy that Dolph Ziggler looking Jungle jobber!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So this Christian gimmick is just saying over the line shit


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So this Christian gimmick is just saying over the line shit


He is no Edge.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Basically destroying two Jungle Boys. Dorky looking young long haired dudes.


Yeah! Whats the difference?! Jungle Boy and Dolph Ziggler are the same jobber!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Get em Luchasaurus! Destroy that Dolph Ziggler looking Jungle jobber!


Are you ever going to have a funny one of these?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So the world champion can give anyone a world title eliminator match he wants? I'm not against that.
> 
> 
> Except there's a ranking system. I didn't make it. Khan did. So how's that work logically?


Because the bookerman liked him and the rankings have been bypassed many times. He wouldn't sanction a full title match though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546613891991420928


----------



## 5-HT (6 mo ago)

Are Gunn Club coming on tonight to explain the back stabbing?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Table no sold the spot. lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Varsity Blondes are the High Voltage of AEW


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Luchasaurus is bloody awesome! Destroy all these worthless Jungle Boy looking jobbers!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Can't wait for the Hangman - Luchasaurus match


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Jobber three without the stars.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Yeah! Whats the difference?! Jungle Boy and Dolph Ziggler are the same jobber!



Dolph at least won a few prominent titles. These dweebs aren’t going anywhere.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Menard is such gold on the mic


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Daddy Magic!


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Daddy Magic is awesome...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That looks like a jobber from TNA 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Give Matt Menard a push!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These 3 i think should turn on Jericho.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Table tried to turn babyface.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daniel reminds me of a young Orton.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think that's it for the Varsitys. Now that's a burial, not the innocuous shit people cry about on here. Pillman has been talking about wanting to go solo and finding a new direction. He needs it because he's dead in the water. Not really sure what you do with Griff. He's tall and good looking, but has yet to stand out in any way. Feels like an NXT Level Up guy still.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547382082204184577*Exhibit A of why I don't want that Stardom partnership. Tam Nakano losing to Tay Conti in an 8 minute botchfest ain't it*.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pretty good first hour afterall, great Mox match, good Christian segment and…DADDY MAGIC!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Because the bookerman liked him and the rankings have been bypassed many times. He wouldn't sanction a full title match though.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546613891991420928



So a guy who's 10-1 and in the top 5 in the rankings wanting to face Moxley gets passed up by a guy who's 6-4 and just lost to Eddie Kingston on the B show last week. And the rationale for this is just.."Tony Khan said so."


Yet you parrot shit about storytelling and sports based presentation and all that crap. You guys talk out of both sides of your asses more than politicians.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547384365138722823


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I think that's it for the Varsitys. Now that's a burial, not the innocuous shit people cry about on here. Pillman has been talking about wanting to go solo and finding a new direction. He needs it because he's dead in the water. Not really sure what you do with Griff. He's tall and good looking, but has yet to stand out in any way. Feels like an NXT Level Up guy still.


Guys like Griff and Alex Reynolds have the look but don’t really get any TV time to show anything else. Those guys are arguments for the roster being too big


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I told you months ago that Menard was legit. No one believed me.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Takeshita is just there to job guys. He probably can’t cut English promos. He can’t advance storylines or have real segments. His ceiling is putting on good matches in a losing effort.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Takeshita is just there to job guys. He probably can’t cut English promos. He can’t advance storylines or have real segments. His ceiling is putting on good matches in a losing effort.


That hasn't stopped them from giving Thunder Rosa the belt.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Push Menardi!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nothing says cowboy like a tie dye shirt and a headband. Idiot.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Turn on Dork Order Hangman.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Might as well call the company All Chicago Wrestling.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The fuck is happening with Hangman?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just realized Tony Schiavone is taller than that bearded dork order guy.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hangman back right being with geeks. Wearing a tye dye shirt. Not a good look for him


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I didn't even know that was Hangman. lol


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> The fuck is happening with Hangman?


He needs to get drunk again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hangman looks fucking awful. A fucking geek. Oh wait here comes Dork Order to hangout with him. Makes sense. Hangman's cred died long ago.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Page is right back in with the dork order geeks after losing the title.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

All these guys just love looking stupid and ridiculous on TV. Just dressed like morons. Adam Page with a headband and a tie-dye shirt… and of course with The Dark Order goofs in tow. 

Imagine if with all of these guys out injured Hangman actually took it as an opportunity to help carry the show a bit .


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Hangman went into depression last time, now he just doesn't give a fuck about anything and is a doofus.


You know there is a middle of the road here. It's possible.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

AEW made sure to get Pockets and Danhausen out of the way before JR showed up. 🤣🤣


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

We The People!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

The Real Americans!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Claudio should beat Moxley so he can finally win the big one.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TMTT said:


> We The People!




Weed the People!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why didn't Regal just stay at the booth lmao wtf.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Claudio with his Dragonball FighterZ lobby music


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jim Ross with that POP! LOL BAWWWW GAWWWWD


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> All these guys just love looking stupid and ridiculous on TV. Just dressed like mirin’s. Adam Page with a headband and a tie-dye shirt… and of course with The Dark Order goofs in tow.
> 
> Imagine if with all of these guys out injured Hangman actually took it as an opportunity to help carry the show a bit .


The whole roster dresses like dorks on a weekend at home doing laundry, Danielson would just go around in a white t shirts and sweapants when he was around. None of them want to dress like anyone important or like a star.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Weed the People!


Riddle isn't on AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I was really hoping Cesaro would get rid of that swing shit after WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its no coincidence JR comes out when wrestling starts to get more serious lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TMTT said:


> Riddle isn't on AEW.



Swagger is the one who got caught with weed in his car, Bro.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"WE THE PEOPLE!" they should do a series of matches between Claudio and Jake Hager that results in them teaming up just like how Claudio formed the last tag team he had.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yet you parrot shit about storytelling and sports based presentation and all that crap. You guys talk out of both sides of your asses more than politicians.


The ad hominem, as expected. I've never said that AEW is a sports-based promotion. I _have _said it has elements of it, though not as many as I hoped for (such as weight classes). The longer matches, the regular - if inconsistent - usage of rankings, the respect for different wrestling cultures and styles, anf the lack of invisible backstage cameras. I'm so sorry for not being a weekly hate watcher who struggles to enjoy anything in wrestling. I'd just turn the TV off if I was like so, not on here nitpicking and talking down to people.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Cant get over how Hangman is dressed like total shit lol. What a clown. Total geek


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TMTT said:


> Riddle isn't on AEW.


That guy Luchasaurus squashed looks like Riddle though 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Cant get over how Hangman is dressed like total shit lol. What a clown. Total geek


Hangman is back to teaming with the dork order and being a total dweeb


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> The whole roster dresses like dorks on a weekend at home doing laundry, Danielson would just go around in a white t shirts and sweapants when he was around. None of them want to dress like anyone important or like a star.



Jericho at least looked like a star. 🥳


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> The ad hominem, as expected. I've never said that AEW is a sports-based promotion. I _have _said it has elements of it, though not as many as I hoped for (such as weight classes). The longer matches, the regular - if inconsistent - usage of rankings, the respect for different wrestling cultures and styles, anf the lack of invisible backstage cameras. I'm so sorry for not being a weekly hate watcher who struggles to enjoy anything in wrestling. I'd just turn the TV off if I was like so, not on here nitpicking and talking down to people.



You literally can't defend the shit other than saying "Tony Khan said so" so you just go on a rant about hate watching lol. Right.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Swagger is the one who got caught with weed in his car, Bro.


Forgot that. More members doesn't hurt.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Cant get over how Hangman is dressed like total shit lol. What a clown. Total geek



Hangman looks sad in that clip. Like “I was just world champion a few months ago 😟” sad.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Pretty good first hour afterall, great Mox match, good Christian segment and…DADDY MAGIC!


bro this show has been a train wreck, not sure what you're watching


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Is Page a hippy or a cowboy? did he get confused what his character is? talk about a phony, dude is clearly not a cowboy nor has he ever been, when you saw Stone Cold thats who he was irl, Bradshaw thats who he was irl, Page is just a poser and playing a cowboy and its so obvious.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Former friends" Excalibur totally watched the Real Americans when they were a team 😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It warms my heart to see Adam Page back in the midcard where he belongs. Ronnie Garvin tier world champion.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Why does Adam Page have his hair styled like a girl? 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Page a hippy or a cowboy? did he get confused what his character is? talk about a phony, dude is clearly not a cowboy nor has he ever been, when you saw Stone Cold thats who he was irl, Bradshaw thats who he was irl, Page is just a poser and playing a cowboy and its so obvious.




The first ever drunk hippy cowboy.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> It warms my heart to see Adam Page back in the midcard where he belongs. Ronnie Garvin tier world champion.



That's an insult to Ronnie Garvin.





Take it back.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Page a hippy or a cowboy? did he get confused what his character is? talk about a phony, dude is clearly not a cowboy nor has he ever been, when you saw Stone Cold thats who he was irl, Bradshaw thats who he was irl, Page is just a poser and playing a cowboy and its so obvious.


Agree. Time for him to drop the cowboy gimmick.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You literally can't defend the shit other than saying "Tony Khan said so" so you just go on a rant about hate watching lol. Right.


No, it just isn't a big deal at all. Like, it's a small element on a weekly TV show you won't remember next week. If they explicitly stated that the rankings were watertight and cannot be compromised, then it might be more of an issue. But they never really have been, they're more for the visual and to create title matches or narratives. Keep crying, I don't mind, but spare me the juvenile ad hominem attacks as I prefer not to use the block list. I don't go at you for stanning Cody now that he jumped ship. I don't give a shit what you like or don't like (although hate watching is kind of sad), you should try doing the same.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That's an insult to Ronnie Garvin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For real. At least Ronnie was credible and had a brief reign lol. Page’s reign dragged on and on.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Cant get over how Hangman is dressed like total shit lol. What a clown. Total geek


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I love Claudio. I can't wait for him to be AEW Champ someday. It will happen.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this match is good but it does kinda feel like I'm watching Smackdown


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>



The Oddities were over too. Modern day thinking would be that this means they should main event.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Did Hangman have a fork in his pocket again? I forgot to look for it lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Claudio is the same as he was in WWE, just a bland dude with no charisma who can wrestle, theres nothing else to him. Theres a reason he never went far in WWE, when all you can do is just wrestle really well you're not gonna go far. He's missing the most important piece of being a wrestler, being able to talk and tell a story on the mic.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Does every AEW match need to be 15 minutes with a commercial break?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Araxen said:


> I love Claudio. I can't wait for him to be AEW Champ someday. It will happen.



Don’t count on it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very fun match here actually


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I so need a edit of Claudio swinging Bowser 😂


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Just have Hangman beating all of Dork Order in a bar, sure gold segment.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Araxen said:


> I love Claudio. I can't wait for him to be AEW Champ someday. It will happen.


hahah never going to happen


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> No, it just isn't a big deal at all. Like, it's a small element on a weekly TV show you won't remember next week. If they explicitly stated that the rankings were watertight and cannot be compromised, then it might be more of an issue. But they never really have been, they're more for the visual and to create title matches or narratives. Keep crying, I don't mind, but spare me the juvenile as hominem attacks. I don't go at you for stabbing Cody now that he jumped ship. I don't give a shit what you like or don't like (although hate watching is kind of sad), you should try doing the same.


It's a forum, it's here to debate. You sit here and have huge circle jerks about AEWs storytelling and logic and then when they do something that makes zero sense you just explain it away with "well Tony Khan said so who cares, stop going at me". Okay lol. 


Imagine actually being faithful enough to watch Rampage and the guy who just lost there is all of a sudden fighting for the world title 5 days later. Way to make Rampage feel relevant btw.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHOW THE SWING!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> this match is good but it does kinda feel like I'm watching Smackdown


Same, this is the first time I've seen Claudio and felt that way, I feel like I'm watching 2 ex-WWE guys.

I guess it's because they both look exactly the same and haven't changed much about themselves.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Claudio needs a new entrance music ASAP.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Anna Jay and Serena Deeb randomly fighting for no reason? 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

IronMan8 said:


> Same, this is the first time I've seen Claudio and felt that way, I feel like I'm watching 2 ex-WWE guys.
> 
> I guess it's because they both look exactly the same and haven't changed much about themselves.



Thwagger doesn’t talk anymore. I kinda miss that lisp.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank fuck they got Hook away from Dorkhausen.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

IT'S SWINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hook has to talk at some point


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> SHOW THE SWING!


New gimmick The Swiss Swinger.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's a forum, it's here to debate. You sit here and have huge circle jerks about AEWs storytelling and logic and then when they do something that makes zero sense you just explain it away with "well Tony Khan said so who cares, stop going at me". Okay lol.
> 
> 
> Imagine actually being faithful enough to watch Rampage and the guy who just lost there is all of a sudden fighting for the world title 5 days later. Way to make Rampage feel relevant btw.


Is this about Takeshita? It makes sense.

Moxley respected the guy who pushed his friend to the limit, so requested a match with him. Tony said he's not worthy of a title match as reflected in the rankings, so it wouldn't be fair to book him in a title match. But, if he really wants the match, he can make it a non-title.

Pretty logical to me - it also makes the wrestlers look more powerful than the promotion, which is a good psychology to have.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Anna Jay and Serena Deeb randomly fighting for no reason? 😂


Only reason I’m not changing the channel is because I’m in a hotel and don’t know the channel system. 😟


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Anna Jay and Serena Deeb randomly fighting for no reason? 😂



Khan doesn't care unless Baker is champ and they need to hit the check mark of having women on the show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Is that woman backstage interviewer dating Hook or something? She is always interviewing him lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Hook has to talk at some point


He did once but only briefly


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Tony and company never come back to this rinky dink town. Worst crowd of the year so far.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hook is another one I just do not get. What exactly is he popular for?

He's about 5'8, looks like a jock douchebag fucked the weakest member of a boy band and doesn't talk. Great...


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Only reason I’m not changing the channel is because I’m in a hotel and don’t know the channel system. 😟


There is always porn in a hotel.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Claudio needs a new entrance music ASAP.







Claudio should bring this theme back!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> Is this about Takeshita? It makes sense.
> 
> Moxley respected the guy who pushed his friend to the limit, so requested a match with him. Tony said he's not worthy of a title match, so he can't book a title match. But, if he really wants the match, he'll make it a non-title.
> 
> Pretty logical to me.



They can have a match, but a title eliminator makes no sense when you have a ranking system. In football if the Jaguars find a way to upset the Patriots they don't automatically play in the super bowl.


I didn't make a wrestling company with a ranking system. Khan did. They just wanna push it aside when they see fit.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Hook has to talk at some point



The fact he isn’t is a bad sign. Made sense early on but he won’t advance past where he is at the moment until he can develop a personality and give promos.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I hope Tony and company never come back to this rinky dink town. Worst crowd of the year so far.


Savannah is a very small town to get a TV taping. Surprised they couldn’t get Atlanta or Nashville if they are doing a southern tour


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

They are really promoting these indies.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Khan doesn't care unless Baker is champ and they need to hit the check mark of having women on the show.


Then put the belt back on Britt Baker where it should be so there is reason to care!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shouldn't Thunder Rosa be mad that she lost instead of happy?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Where are they? This crowd is shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Thunder Rosa and Toni randomly a tag team? just cause they think Thunder Storm is a catchy tag name? Shes the womens champion why is she in a tag team all of a sudden?


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

cant wait for tonis heelturn.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Time for the random weekly 30 second Thunder Rosa segment. At least it’s not a run-in.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking hell Rosa's promos are unbelievably awful.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

YES!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Thunderstorm.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jamie speaks!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt Baker and Jamie Hayter have appeared! 😍😍


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Britt gave Rosa a fucking sandbag! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hayter should talk more often. Her voice is pleasant.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's a forum, it's here to debate. You sit here and have huge circle jerks about AEWs storytelling and logic and then when they do something that makes zero sense you just explain it away with "well Tony Khan said so who cares, stop going at me". Okay lol.
> 
> 
> Imagine actually being faithful enough to watch Rampage and the guy who just lost there is all of a sudden fighting for the world title 5 days later. Way to make Rampage feel relevant btw.


I criticise PLENTY about the booking while not microanalysing everything and nitpicking stuff that really doesnt need to be. That's the mindset that creates the perennially unhappy wrestling fans you see on here. I'll criticise 9 put of 10 feuds involving Matt Hardy because they're so poorly done, but if Matt Hardy gets a TNT Title match next week without ranking first, it's really NOT a big deal. i don't think anyone, except maybe Randy Lahey, has trashed the presentation of the women's division as much as me. Yes, AEW's storytelling highs have been very high, such as MJF/Punk and Mox/Eddie, but I'm constantly criticising the overuse of tropes and stale booking patterns for wrestling in general. You guys just can't seem to stand general positivity towards a product, even though the actual point of wrestling is to be entertained. So if I'm not crying like a girl about something, it's probably because I already stopped watching a product that I think warrants that much complaining.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Get the title off Rosa ASAP my God. There are so many better options.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Poor Tony got sand bagged


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brit in jeans! I can dig it.

😂 shouldn’t the sandbag be for Shafir? Hilarious that Brit told Tony to try carrying Rosa for a month


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they got hats and shirts already made LOL Tony really thinks Thunderstorm is an amazing tag name for them doesn't he? lol dork already making merch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

REBAAAAAA HASSSSS THE.....GOODS


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Thunder Rosa and Toni randomly a tag team? just cause they think Thunder Storm is a catchy tag name? Shes the womens champion why is she in a tag team all of a sudden?


so the company can sell another fucking shirt


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Excalibur says its a huge deal about the japanese but JR and TAZ no sells IT LOL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Anna Jay has had that many matches? Must be on Dark a lot. 🤣


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Brit in jeans! I can dig it.
> 
> 😂 shouldn’t the sandbag be for Shafir? Hilarious that Brit told Tony to try carrying Rosa for a month


Britt looks hot!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Having Anna get squashed on her hometown would be WWE booking. Hopefully Anna wins


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can any woman on the roster talk other than Britt? jesus christ. this division is the shits, Britt just spitting facts saying its awful without her.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> REBAAAAAA HASSSSS THE.....GOODS
> 
> View attachment 127703



Ah, the bag was a half pound of Khan’s crystal meth.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Anna Jay has had that many matches? Must be on Dark a lot. 🤣


Yeah she is usually on Dark AND Elevation


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Watch out Team Thunderstorm here comes.............


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Anna Jay has Nikki Bella's moveset 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Deeb.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Ah, the bag was a half pound of Khan’s crystal meth.


YEP! LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> I criticise PLENTY about the booking while not microanalysing everything and nitpicking stuff that really doesnt need to be. That's the mindset that creates the perennially unhappy wrestling fans you see on here. I'll criticise 9 put of 10 feuds involving Matt Hardy because they're so poorly done, but if Matt Hardy gets a TNT Title match next week without ranking first, it's really NOT a big deal. i don't think anyone, except maybe Randy Lahey, has trashed the presentation of the women's division as much as me. Yes, AEW's storytelling highs have been very high, such as MJF/Punk and Mox/Eddie, but I'm constantly criticising the overuse of tropes and stale booking patterns for wrestling in general. You guys just can't seem to stand general positivity towards a product, even though the actual point of wrestling is to be entertained. So if I'm not crying like a girl about something, it's probably because I already stopped watching a product that I think warrants that much complaining.



I think we just see things differently. The match was great, but a great wrestling match with no logic behind it does nothing for me. If it's enough for you then thats cool. It's just a different philosophy. You've always been cool to me so if I offended you I'll apologize.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Watch out Team Thunderstorm here comes.............
> 
> View attachment 127704


Naomi would be a baddie after like a month.


----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

Crowds shit tonight this episode seems flat, still enjoyable but yeah🤔, bring back MJF


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anna Jay is nice to look at but she's green af.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RICKY90 said:


> Crowds shit tonight this episode seems flat, still enjoyable but yeah🤔, bring back MJF



It's a typical southern US crowd. Just there with families kinda hanging around, not creating a bunch of chants and making a fuck ton of noise like bigger cities.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

never ever visit savannah again please


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Anna Jay has Nikki Bella's moveset 😂


Anna Jay actually said that Nikki Bella was the reason she got into wrestling


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nothing will bring in views like a 20 minute match between Anna Jay and Serena Deeb.....Tony needs to stop booking what his dorky mark mind wants to see and start booking what viewers wanna see.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RICKY90 said:


> bring back MJF



Tony Khan hanging off till 2024 to make it a huge surprise!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome to Aubrey Edwards Wrestling!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

There is no perfect women's champion in AEW and I can't see that changing yet. They either can't talk or can't work a big time match. When Shida's workrate heavy, storyline lite reign ended, some were happy as the new champion would be able to carry storylines. But Britt's matches, except vs. Statlander, were all forgettable, so you had the charismatic woman with the belt but bad matches. Statlander is the most enticing future champ on paper, as she can work and looks good, but her promos are nothing to write home about either.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Anna Jay actually said that Nikki Bella was the reason she got into wrestling



That’s a strange thing to publicly say. Must have lost a bet.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This would be a big much needed win for Anna and she should get it here. Deeb has reached her peak in AEW.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Does every match need to go 15+? Lazy booking


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Page was in a man bun? How fitting. Back to catering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> Welcome to Aubrey Edwards Wrestling!



ONE TWO


You can hear it from the rafters.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Terrible match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anna Jay is hot as fuck.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Does every match need to go 15+? Lazy booking



Don’t worry, Cagematch will still give it an 8+ rating.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Does every match need to go 15+? Lazy booking


Yes cause Tony is a dorky mark that loves long wrestling matches, so he books what he likes, same way Vince does except Vince is a fan of bad comedy and promos so thats mostly what you get. Each one is booking the show they wanna see and forgetting about what the fans wanna see.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Is that woman backstage interviewer dating Hook or something? She is always interviewing him lol


hell yeah, she got hooked


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Man that is fucking HORSESHIT. What does Deeb get from beating Anna Jay. Fuck that dude. Wtf.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Anna Jay has Nikki Bella's moveset 😂


Well they were on top when she was a kid so I'm not surprised if she borrowed from her. 

Deeb couldn't carry the green one. Shit match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Christ we need Mercedes in tight jeans more often, my god what an ass and a set of hips


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Serenity Lock.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I see Serena and see…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn Cargill looks like a fucking star


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Jesus Christ we need Mercedes in tight jeans more often, my god what an ass and a set of hips


Yeah she's thicker than a snicker for sure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Jesus Christ we need Mercedes in tight jeans more often, my god what an ass and a set of hips


She looks fine in them jeans lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jade is money.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Laila Grey is sexy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who won Claudio or Hager? I missed it


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I'll bet that Vince has jerked it to Jade.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Stokely is definitely just bringing Leyla around because he wants to bang her


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's Sasha Banks and Naomi right there with Jade Cargile 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Who knew being a baddie was such an exclusive club.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Requirements to be a baddie:

Black

Female

Bad on the mic


What’s she missing?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Laila Grey is sexy


She's hot as fuck. She's wearing too much clothes though


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another women's match with the post-match heel beatdown and babyface run in. It seems to be the only idea they have for the women. If it was 1999, I think TK would just bin the division or make it a part time novelty (like when WCW would have the occasional women's match but no division). But no chance of that in today's world, they'd be crucified.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> hell yeah, she got hooked


She's a Hooker


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has Jay Lethal done anything but cut 30 second promos in the last 2 months?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jay is being wasted on ROH shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lethal is better than ROH.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547393602518761472


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Araxen said:


> I'll bet that Vince has jerked it to Jade.



Jade and Wardlow in the same room and his old heart might finally go out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where the fuck is Joe, Come out already lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This hour 2 hasn’t been good but hopefully the 3 way is a banger. Going to get a full 20 minutes


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Would Sasha Banks be called Mercedes in AEW?

If so, I don't understand why they're giving a new push to another Mercedes, especially one nobody wants to watch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bucks to retain so FTR can take their titles?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

When they say “you can’t miss this”……oh yes we can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> This hour 2 hasn’t been good but hopefully the 3 way is a banger. Going to get a full 20 minutes


This show hasn't been good whatsoever


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> Would Sasha Banks be called Mercedes in AEW?
> 
> If so, I don't understand why they're giving a new push to another Mercedes, especially one nobody wants to watch.


Ummm...they were pushing Adam Cole and Adam Page same time lol. So yes Sasha would be another Mercedes but the more over one.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> LOL Stokely is definitely just bringing Leyla around because he wants to bang her


Their gimmick really looks like a Pimp with his ho’s. I don’t think it’s having the desired effect.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Does this predictable ass match really need 20 minutes?



Oh wait it's a Bucks match. Course it does.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow Tay Conti taking those English classes 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The women in this company are so terrible.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Anna Jay is better than Tay Conti, at least Anna can talk right.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

women's stuff bleeding out of it's quarter?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

These women's segments ain't good.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn. Tay should never get the chance to talk again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL what kind of comeback line was that? "Well at least i didn't slam Ruby's hand in a car door".....


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tay Conti speaking?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> This hour 2 hasn’t been good but hopefully the 3 way is a banger. Going to get a full 20 minutes


Yeah same, I started getting bored when the Claudio/Hager WWE match began. It's just match after match without much good talking or build so far. First hour was good, and the tag match will be awesome, so should be a good episode overall.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Another women's match with the post-match heel beatdown and babyface run in. It seems to be the only idea they have for the women. If it was 1999, I think TK would just bin the division or make it a part time novelty (like when WCW would have he occasional women's match but no division). But no chance of that in today's world, they'd be crucified.




Women’s wrestling was always better as a novelty act to have on occasion than dominating a third of the show.


And ugh, Tay Conti’s voice.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Just ‘cuz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Wow Tay Conti taking those English classes 😂


CANT EVEN UNDERSTAND WHAT SHE IS SAYING! She sounds so stupid 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

No reaction for Swerve, as per.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> LOL what kind of comeback line was that? "Well at least i didn't slam Ruby's hand in a car door".....


"You're not very nice anymore!!!"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Can we replace the women's division with an AEW Jr. or High Speed division please? A high speed division full of luchadores and flyers doing crazy shit would slot nicely into that 9:30 slot.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Show sucks. A couple of good matches, the rest has been utter shit. Running down the batteries in my remote flipping channels so often.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tons of bad promos this show but Starks/Hobbs can’t get mic time even before a match.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

For he is directionless....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm starting to realize this company is nothing without MJF, Punk, Danielson and Britt Baker, every show they've missed has been god awful.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Just ‘cuz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Miss him so much.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TMTT said:


> These women's segments ain't good.


They are never good. And the thing is the women they have (Brit, Anna, Tay) could all add something to their bf’s storylines and that’s the way they should be used.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

We need a remake. Book it, Khan!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm starting realize this company is nothing without MJF, Punk, Danielson and Britt Baker, every show they've missed has been god awful.


Disagree. It hasn’t been spectacular but tonight’s show has been fine.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> LOL what kind of comeback line was that? "Well at least i didn't slam Ruby's hand in a car door".....



Going for heel heat but less Soho is a good thing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Random episodes of 2000 WCW Saturday night were more noteworthy than this glorified house show


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> God damn Cargill looks like a fucking star


wrestles like a hexagon


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

When was the last time the FTW belt was defended? It seems like 364 days ago.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The F*cks of Youth.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

the_hound said:


> wrestles like a hexagon




Da look is rarely something that can be taught.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Predicting a Bucks win and FTR on the rampway to end the show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Three Britt events with us" JR talking about Britt Baker there 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Predicting a Bucks win and FTR on the rampway to end the show.



A fight on the ramp way/ringside? Surely not.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Show one of those Britt events JR mentioned instead of these jobbers! 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Keith Lee vs Samoa Joe in a Sumo match 😂


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

this is five minutes in and it's god damn embarrassing.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This match is just going to get going, and they are going to have to end it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It might not work, but I'd love to see them give an Adam Cole style push to Ricky.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Okay...Possible SPOILER so scroll past if you don't want it.








Apparently promotional material for all out has Swerve and Lee holding the tag titles?













..interesting. Maybe Lee's personal situation changes this.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly id rather see a Lee vs Hobbs match, and a tag team Bucks vs Starks/Swerve


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> God damn. Tay should never get the chance to talk again.


I never listen to her. She has a hot, banging body though lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Starks kind of looks like Sonny "Dont Look At My Ass" Saoki from TNA 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Okay...Possible SPOILER so scroll past if you don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are live right now right? I guess we shall see


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What is going on here lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> I never listen to her. She has a hot, banging body though lol
> 
> View attachment 127711
> 
> ...



Bang then kick outta the room.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> When was the last time the FTW belt was defended? It seems like 364 days ago.


It's just a prop, like the million dollar belt. Doesn't mean much.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This show just feels like random matches with no stories and bad promos and shit, the show is terrible without MJF, Punk and Danielson. The womens division is the shits unless Britt is the champion, and the mens division is nothing without the 3 guys whos out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Watching a little Hogan and Orndorff cage match on YouTube. Fucking classic.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> A fight on the ramp way/ringside? Surely not.


sting jumps from the top of the rafters and crashes through the stage.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> This show just feels like random matches with no stories and bad promos and shit, the show is terrible without MJF, Punk and Danielson. The womens division is the shits unless Britt is the champion, and the mens division is nothing without the 3 guys whos out.


Match after match is so boring. Especially when every match is 15 min long with a bunch of 2.999 kickouts. Hey I get a lot of people like it. God bless em.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

All Keith Lee does is Tackle attack 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Is it really Fyter Fest? Cause that's a meh main event.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

the_hound said:


> sting jumps from the top of the rafters and crashes through the stage.



WCW more or less beat them to that one. Lol.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Watching a little Hogan and Orndorff cage match on YouTube. Fucking classic.


The SNME match?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans kind of booing Keith Lee


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Watching a little Hogan and Orndorff cage match on YouTube. Fucking classic.


Do you wanna know what people are watching that instead of this meh main event? Its because of you Hawk Hogan!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Did JR say Dodge Trucks commercial or Donald Trump commercial? Wtf LOL


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

That frog splash by Hobbs was fucking impressive


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was an overly complicated Cutter


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did JR say Dodge Trucks commercial or Donald Trump commercial? Wtf LOL


"The Dodge Trucks" 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> That was an overly complicated Cutter



It's AEW lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Time to pass the torch. Let someone else get those titles.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If the Bucks are transitional champs, I'd much rather see Starks/Hobbs win than Keith/Swerve. It sends a bad message if the WWE refugees get them since, as a team, they're no more over than Team Taz and Team Taz have paid their dues longer in AEW. Personally I think the Bucks should retain here. The money is in Bucks/FTR III at the PPV.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ref bump!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Super kick party


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

COME ON RICKY!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

JR said "There's Tenille" 😂

Tenille isn't there, wtf?! 🤣


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Swerve and Lee are gonna win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The BTE Trigger looks' so terrible, just stereo knees to the shoulders, doesn't get anywhere near the guys head.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> The SNME match?



Yup. 0 flips in that match and far better than this match lol.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Lee in the corner sleeping peacefully


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Araxen said:


> COME ON RICKY!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That near fall got me. That was awesome. Thought Lee was gonna win


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Do you wanna know what people are watching that instead of this meh main event? Its because of you Hawk Hogan!




Hulk Hogan still burying people post-retirement, brother!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOBBS ON FIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Hulk Hogan still burying people post-retirement, brother!


Hes runnin wild in my pfp brother!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL Starks crying thinking he was gonna win


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Fans kind of booing Keith Lee


Because all he knows is Tackle! That move is boring!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Loooooooool what.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Keith Lee Is sick! Ok that was awesome!!!! Killer spots to end it


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I was not expecting that. What a match.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Isn't Keith Lee going away?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Lame


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Surprising good shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Undeserved, these guys have been a tag team for what a month? But they're ex WWE guys so automatically they go over the AEW homegrown guys....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Swerve knocking over Knox


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The spoiler was right lmao holy shit.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well damn. Great match and surprising ending. Good shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This sucks! Bring back Beer Money!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That main event had no right being that awesome with 15 mins.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great main event but not too pleased with the outcome. Hobbs and Starks have grafted long enough for a tag title reign. MJF is sitting at home with a wry smile on his face.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well I'll be damned. Match was fine, but that felt like the most shocking title win in AEW ever.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Glad they won but AEW really needs to let new champions get some camera time to celebrate before going off the air.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Undeserved, these guys have been a tag team for what a month? But they're ex WWE guys so automatically they go over the AEW homegrown guys....


I would have had Starks / Hobbs go over. They i think deserve it more.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

OC vs. Wardlow: *WHAT?*

Jericho promo: *YAY!*
Eddie promo: *YAY!*

Mox vs. Takeshita: *YAY!*

House of Black promo: *YAY!*

Christian promo: *BOO!*
KaneSaurus Rex vs. Griff: *YAY!*
Post-match beatdown: *I AM THE TABLE!*

2point0 promo: *YAY!*
Daniel Garcia promo: *BOO!*

Hangman/Dark Order promo: *YAY!*
Hangman’s outfit: 🤮

Claudio vs. Hager: *YAY!*

Hook interview: *WHAT?*

Thunder promo: *BOO!*
Britt/Hayter promo: *YAY!*

Anna vs. Serena: *YAY!*
Post-match shenanigans: *YAY!*

Jade promo: *YAY!*
Stokely/Kiera promo: *BOO!*

Jay Lethal promo: *YAY!*

AEW Tag Team Championship 3-Way: *YAY!*

This week’s show: *YAY!*

——

Match of the Night:
*Jon Moxley vs. Konosuke Takeshita*

MVP:
*Konosuke Takeshita*

Holy Sh*t Moment:
*Swerve in Our Glory’s shocking victory*

Lines of the Night:
*“You try carrying her for a month.” -Britt Baker
“Creepy perverts!” -John Silver*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're definitely taking a different route to Bucks vs FTR 3. Maybe FTR takes the belts off Swerve and Lee and then The Bucks beat them for all the gold.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Should have been Starks and Hobbs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Great main event but not too pleased with the outcome. Hobbs and Starks have grafted long enough for a tag title reign. MJF is sitting at home with a wry smile on his face.


Agreed. Kinda felt bad for Starks and Hobbs. 


Okay Conspiracy Theory here..... Bucks didn't want to job to FTR so they lost to this team. This team will lose to FTR and Swerve and Lee will feud.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

As far as matches go, I like Swerve/Lee being champs. Keith Lee is a special attraction type of wrestler and having him hold the title makes sense given that a championship match should be a special attraction.

I feel like Joey Stylez should be announcing and doing his “omg” call when Lee does his jump over the top rope. It’s that insane and gets me everytime.

Overall better show than last week. Mox/Takeshita and Tag match were great


----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

Hobbs and Starks are dope


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JESUS CHRIST, the last 7-10 minutes of that awesome Triple Threat tag match were phenomenal!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Should have been Starks and Hobbs.


Stop being racist bro!!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Great main event. Really didn’t know which way it was going to go… I think most wanted Hobbs and Starks to win though, but I’m glad the belts are off Young Bucks.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Thought we were going for Bucks/FTR winner takes all. If they had to lose, Starks and Hobbs should have won.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

fuck. a friend of mine that I've kind of been ducking called me and I had to take it, so I missed the last bit of the main event. Don't procrastinate kids!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> fuck. a friend of mine that I've kind of been ducking called me and I had to take it, so I missed the last bit of the main event. Don't procrastinate kids!


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] will remember this lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The original plan was for the Hardys to win the belts but they had to fast track a second Bucks reign instead. I thought they were going to do Bucks vs FTR III but they really did swerve us (no pun intended) there. Not a fan of guys coming in from WWE getting fast tracked to the belts, even though I think Swerve has a lot of upside (buy the rights to Ain't Nobody though, his current entrance theme is a no heat one). At least it's not the Hardys, I really didn't want to see the belts on them in 2022.

Two great TV matches tonight but I didn't really like much else from the show besides Jericho's interview. Hager vs Claudio felt like Smackdown from x years ago and that's what I fear AEW becoming every time they sign another established guy from WWE. A repeat of what we've seen already from the other promotion. Thankfully that isn't too prevalent at this stage, but if it ever does become so, I'll lose some interest.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Dammit. I really wanted Ricky and Hobbs to win. Great, great match, though!

OC-Wardlow was super fun and Mox-Takeshita was amazing. When Takeshita‘s contract with DDT is up, I hope he lands a more high-profile spot with AEW, NJPW or even WWE. He would have amazing matches with the likes of Okada and Kota Ibushi.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Besides Luchasaurus squashing jobbers and the Britt Baker and Jamie Hayter promo, the show was meh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> The original plan was for the Hardys to win the belts but they had to fast track a second Bucks reign instead. I thought they were going to do Bucks vs FTR III but they really did swerve us (no pun intended) there. Not a fan of guys coming in from WWE getting fast tracked to the belts, even though I think Swerve has a lot of upside (buy the rights to Ain't Nobody though, his current entrance theme is a no heat one). At least it's not the Hardys, I really didn't want to see the belts on them in 2022.
> 
> Two great TV matches tonight but I didn't really like much else from the show besides Jericho's interview.


"Ain't nobody" I'd almost guaranteed is dumb expensive in that Final Countdown range. 

But I do think we still get Bucks vs FTR 3 just with FTR holding all the gold instead. 

Shout out to AEW though for throwing a true ass surprise on the show. I'm sure we all assumed Bucks surely would win.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> They're definitely taking a different route to Bucks vs FTR 3. Maybe FTR takes the belts off Swerve and Lee and then The Bucks beat them for all the gold.


If FTR/Bucks is the goal for all the belts, should've gone in with Bucks as the AEW tag champs, rather than one team having all the gold defending. Also, the one team being the faces defending, and losing to the heels is NOT something I think needs to happen. FTR's on a roll as well and over right now, so if the match happens like that then FTR needs to walk away with all the gold.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Dammit. I really wanted Ricky and Hobbs to win. Great, great match, though!
> 
> OC-Wardlow was super fun and Mox-Takeshita was amazing. When Takeshita‘s contract with DDT is up, I hope he lands a more high-profile spot with AEW, NJPW or even WWE. He would have amazing matches with the likes of Okada and Kota Ibushi.


Apparently NJPW already tried to snipe him. lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Watch out Team Thunderstorm here comes.............
> 
> View attachment 127704


They are already here! Thats just Red Velvet and Kiera Hogan! 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If FTR/Bucks is the goal for all the belts, should've gone in with Bucks as the AEW tag champs, rather than one team having all the gold defending. Also, the one team being the faces defending, and losing to the heels is NOT something I think needs to happen. FTR's on a roll as well and over right now, so if the match happens like that then FTR needs to walk away with all the gold.


I don't disagree with any of this, was just spitballing how we could possibly get to that marquee match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great thing about that main event is the way they laid it out, it felt like any of the teams could steal it. It's tough to create that level of doubt in today's wrestling, but that was some high drama. Probably the best of the three triple threat AEW Tag Title matches they've done and the Jurassics vs Swerve/Keith vs Team Taz match was pretty damn great.

Swerve/Keith have been doing the dissension thing. Instead of the wrestling trope of one betraying the other, I hope they present it as the two having worked through it. An actual mature and adult approach.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Starks and Hobbs should of won if they was gonna have the Bucks drop the belts. Not fkin ex WWE guys who jus got there! SMH


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Just realised Jericho was talking to 1998 tape-collecting kid me here.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Great thing about that main event is the way they laid it out, it felt like any of the teams could steal it. It's tough to create that level of doubt in today's wrestling, but that was some high drama. Probably the best of the three triple threat AEW Tag Title matches they've done and the Jurassics vs Swerve/Keith vs Team Taz match was pretty damn great.
> 
> Swerve/Keith have been doing the dissension thing. Instead of the wrestling trope of one betraying the other, I hope they present it as the two having worked through it. An actual mature and adult approach.



Swerve having the chance to use the title belt on his partner , deciding not to, and in the end getting rewarded for it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Swerve having the chance to use the title belt on his partner , deciding not to, and in the end getting rewarded for it.


A nice contrast to Hangman against Punk when he could have smacked him with the belt and retained, but didn't (probably not wanting to become like Kenny) and lost. Sometimes being noble pays off, other times it costs you.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice to see Hangman Page coming out in jobber gear which is fitting to his current bottom position in the company. Least he now dresses as bad as his championship run.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Great main event but not too pleased with the outcome. Hobbs and Starks have grafted long enough for a tag title reign. MJF is sitting at home with a wry smile on his face.


You think maybe that is the point?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They can have a match, but a title eliminator makes no sense when you have a ranking system. In football if the Jaguars find a way to upset the Patriots they don't automatically play in the super bowl.
> 
> 
> I didn't make a wrestling company with a ranking system. Khan did. They just wanna push it aside when they see fit.


It works because the stars are presented as bigger than the company. If the champion wants to wrestle someone he respects, then he will. They told us why, so it became story. That's only an example of the ranking system being flawed if they consistently do it, but this was an exception.

There's better arguments against the ranking system than the Moxley/Takeshita outlier example that came with an explanation.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Btw how good was that "holy shit" chant for Takeshita... I hope that becomes a thing! lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You think maybe that is the point?


It’s be phenomenal long term booking if they did it that way.

A stable of Ricky, MJF, and Hobbs would be fantastic. Just having Ricky and MJF team up on promos and destroy people would be entertaining every week. And you could even have Hobbs along to get retribution on Wardlow and be the enforcer. 

Starks/MJF would be gold. They don’t need to even tag team just do the mic work.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> It works because the stars are presented as bigger than the company. If the champion wants to wrestle someone he respects, then he will. They told us why, so it became story. That's only an example of the ranking system being flawed if they consistently do it, but this was an exception.
> 
> There's better arguments against the ranking system than the Moxley/Takeshita outlier example that came with an explanation.


Again. Having the match is fine. Putting title stakes to it isn't.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Holy shit who booked the main event?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Look I'm glad Lee and Swerve won, love em both, about time they got a little something.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The main event rocked and I love seeing Limitless Swerve (my name for them) unexpectedly win the tag team titles..but...now I am like "Why didn't Santana and Ortiz ever win the belts before they split up?".

I actually liked Claudio vs. Jake Hager.

Eddie Kingston doing what Kingston does well.

Most of the show was enjoyable.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brody Lee would never approve of AEW's poor creative direction for Anna Jay. 

Yes she needs a bit pratice in the ring but she is trying, unlike Tay Conti whom is just a worthless bimbo that cant talk right and is worse in the ring than Anna, but is being handed a spot on tv just from being with Sammy Guevara in which she is holding him back just as she did Anna Jay ever since she started in AEW! It never made any sense why Anna Jay was randomly teamed up with a bimbo that cant talk right, Anna was supposed to be The Dark Order chick and Anna actually elevates The Dark Order so they dont just look like dorks when shes with them! 

Anna Jay deserves a better creative direction, Im not going to say push her for a belt anytime soon shes not there yet but she should have a better creative direction. 

Put it this way, Anna and Tay splitting should elevate Anna because shes the more marketable one of the two.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> They are already here! Thats just Red Velvet and Kiera Hogan! 😂


Looks more like Blue Velvet and Kiera Fatu


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Starks and Hobbs should of won if they was gonna have the Bucks drop the belts. Not fkin ex WWE guys who jus got there! SMH


Its the same mistake TNA used to make, and look what happened to them, Tony Khan should take notes and learn from how TNA fucked themselves pushing ex WWE guys over pushing their own stars.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

So ex-WWE guys in their prime win some gold and we're going to compare this to TNA booking? Oh please, get the fuck out of here with that LOL. We've seen WWE guys pay their dues in AEW time and time again. Keith and Swerve make a fantastic team and it'll probably be a short-lived team as well, lets just enjoy it before they inevitably split and feud.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Raye said:


> So ex-WWE guys in their prime win some gold and we're going to compare this to TNA booking? Oh please, get the fuck out of here with that LOL. We've seen WWE guys pay their dues in AEW time and time again. Keith and Swerve make a fantastic team and it'll probably be a short-lived team as well, lets just enjoy it before they inevitably split and feud.


It being a short lived team makes it not so bad actually! These long term boring Samartino like title reigns with these boring Goldberg like streaks need to go, everybody does them when they get a belt and they end up boring and stale really fast.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Again. Having the match is fine. Putting title stakes to it isn't.


Yeah true, the stipulation is completely arbitrary and needlessly dismissive of the ranking system, you're right actually.

The stakes of the match could be about the rankings instead. Maybe a solution is to go:

"There is no guarantee that Takeshita will receive a title match if he beats Moxley, but if he does win, it will dramatically alter his place in the rankings. A win over Moxley will shoot Takeshita straight up into top 5 calculations with just one big win. From there, he'll have an opportunity to beat another top 5 ranked competitor to finally earn that title shot".

I actually much prefer if they went that route, especially since he lost anyway, because then they wouldn't be devaluing the ranking system with an arbitrary stipulation that isn't necessary.

They could even just frame it as "a win over Moxley would automatically place Takeshita as the #1-ranked wrestler in AEW" and just imply a title shot could eventuate from his place in the rankings. 

That would tie his potential title shot to his earned place in the rankings instead of Tony Kahn's subjective decision making.

So I stand corrected.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@LifeInCattleClass I was wrong about Swerve and Keith and I'm fine with that 🤷🏽‍♂️. I think Brian Last is the only person who thought they were winning.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wardlow vs orange wasn't as offensive as I thought it was going to be so that's a plus

Standard Jericho promo 

KT vs Mox was great stuff

Tomkosaurus was fun. Please make next week's tag short

CC vs Hager was meh. Hager is just terrible. 

The last few minutes of deeb and jay was nice 

The main event was alright. Not up to the standard of the recent 3 ways but they popped me with the swerve. I thought Keith was going to take time off.

Much better show than last week


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@LifeInCattleClass I was wrong about Swerve and Keith and I'm fine with that 🤷🏽‍♂️. I think Brian Last is the only person who thought they were winning.*


Gotta make sure we do not have FTR beating the Hardlys for all the titles!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So Moxley has to bleed in every match right? Because he's cool and badass and this is WRASTLING. This asshole knows nothing about wrestling, pieces of shit like him, Kingston, Cassidy and the ROH and Japanese guys, and above all that fucking mark of an owner killed this company. I hope Punk, Bryan and MJF, hell even Omega come back before it's too late.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Eddie Kingston and JAS must do multiple goddamn segments now for a midcard feud.

Fuck me slowly with a chainsaw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Gotta make sure we do not have FTR beating the Hardlys for all the titles!


*Yeah, it honestly feels like the first audible Tony Khan ever called to prevent that.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Props to the Bucks for doing the right thing and putting over others in a transitional reign.

Bucks are taking the IWGP belts from FTR now, though. Guaranteed. And everyone will claim they used their EVP status, despite reports that NJPW already wanted the Bucks to win those titles at Forbidden Door before the Bucks said to go with FTR.

Best part will be Dax Harwood working the ever-loving shit out of everyone by throwing out the little comments those people need and want to hear as confirmation of their own incorrect theories.

Dax is the man. My vote for 2022 wrestler of the year.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh! Forgot to add, Takeshita is the best in-ring performer in the world right now. Loved having Regal on the commentary for that match. Kid knows how to go, throws in subtle things to top his cap to those that inspired him, and knows how to deliver some stiff-looking strikes.

@LifeInCattleClass , I know you noticed his Rise of the Terminator. That spot had me pumped as it was so apropo that Omega’s protégé would hit his greatest AEW rival with it.

What a great match, man. They did such a greT job that I found myself legitimately believing they might put the title on the kid.

Hats off to Mox and Takeshita. Kid needs signed ASAP. Best in-ring wrestler today.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> So Moxley has to bleed in every match right? Because he's cool and badass and this is WRASTLING. This asshole knows nothing about wrestling, pieces of shit like him, Kingston, Cassidy and the ROH and Japanese guys, and above all that fucking mark of an owner killed this company. I hope Punk, Bryan and MJF, hell even Omega come back before it's too late.


He didn't bleed? His opponent did?


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Maybe with potential FTR vs Bucks they swerve and Winner Takes All ends up being 3 Way with Swerve in Our Glory involved. Have Bucks steal the AAA, since AAA is known for wacky decisions and heel moments, so Bucks enter the match as AAA. FTR (ROH and IWGP tag champs) vs Bucks (AAA champs) vs Swerve in Our Glory (AEW Champs) - Winner Takes All at All Out. 

FTR vs Bucks can then be saved for potentially Full Gear or Revolution main event match. Full Gear would be great and they could potentially reverse the stip from 2020 match and have Bucks walk in as champs and have if FTR lose, they cant challenge for tag belts again either whilst Bucks are champs or even ever in AEW, as that could set up a single run for Dax in 2023 (as he is appearing on NJPW Strong in singles match). Plus an AEW created team can then also be the ones to dethrone Bucks, maybe even finally Starks and Hobbs.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh! I forgot to mention:

Fuck Britt Baker for the Bush League bullshit. Fuck Thunder Rosa for sand-bagging, but fuck Britt Baker for burying the entire show, company, and industry by telling the audience how you believe Thunder Rosa wouldn’t cooperate with you in your fake fight, you fucking cunt.

If you believe your opponent isn’t selling, there is a guaranteed way that insures she does the work: stiff her ass a few times, make her respect you. But no, you don’t want to do that, because you’re afraid you might have to actually defend yourself. You want to be able to use the mic to just shit all over every female on the roster for 2 years straight, because you’re close with Tony and get ample time to fuck up but don’t want to risk having to pay the receipt for that.

Nothing more I hate in wrestling than a selfish fucking mark for themselves. You don’t do anyone in the business, your company, or yourselves any favors by trying to bury the talent around you. The more interested the fans are in those around you, the bigger the goddamn pot for everyone. If you’re the star you believe yourself to be, then you’ll be rewarded accordingly.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I am really dissapointed with some of the booking decisions.

You finally had your biggest hoss having his big moment and right next week you are having him against fucking pockets in 15 minutes match? Fucking hell..

Also AEW has the best tag divison in the last decade. And what you do? You give the titles to a random team which is not even a team without any build as well. And we wonder why Santata wants to leave this damn company


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Wardlow vs Orange Cassidy is exactly why Wardlow will never feel like a megastar unless he leaves AEW and goes where it counts.

The 3 best women in AEW in a segment with 1 of the most overrated charisma vacuums. Put the title on Toni and partner her with Statlander. Storm and Stat vs Hayter and Baker would be money. May as well create some tag titles for them to feud over and get rid of the TBS title.

Thunder Storm? Yeeeeesh! TK didn't wait to put that on a t-shirt with zero story line explanation and milk it for whatever its worth. No one wants to see Toni Storm playing second fiddle to a woman shes far superior to in every category, yet thats what we have here with Thunder Storm.

Britt Baker "Thats enough, we've heard enough Thunder Rosa promo for the next decade"  she ain't lyin'!! Rosa should never be allowed to speak on the mic.

The sandbag segment was priceless given Rosa reputation! 

So Rosa is AEW womens champ and doesn't do much on the shows. Jade is AEW TBS champ and does a bit more than Rosa, but not much overall. Why the hell do we have to keep seeing Deeb and Martinez feud over the ROH womens title on AEW tv? No one wants to see either of these women, especially if they're feuding over another smaller(and almost defunct) promotions belt.

Who is the no name jobber 'interim' baddie with Jade and Kiera? Great booking idea.

After seeing a few months of him in AEW it's safe to say Stokely Hathaway is the shits. Malcolm Bivens, on the other hand was not.

We haven't had a good womens match on AEW in over a month now.

Swere In Our Glory? What a really really bad name. It's nice to see Keith Lee finally win a title, too bad it isn't a singles title as he's one of the only guys they have that's worthwhile as a singles competitor.

The best thing is that The Young Fucks don't have the tag titles, thank god we're not getting another reign of terror like we had in 2021.

Another really bad episode of AEW Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Oh! Forgot to add, Takeshita is the best in-ring performer in the world right now. Loved having Regal on the commentary for that match. Kid knows how to go, throws in subtle things to top his cap to those that inspired him, and knows how to deliver some stiff-looking strikes.
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass , I know you noticed his Rise of the Terminator. That spot had me pumped as it was so apropo that Omega’s protégé would hit his greatest AEW rival with it.
> 
> ...


Take is the business - he needs to get some wins now though

sign the kid, get him against Danielson and Omega at some point


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I think we just see things differently. The match was great, but a great wrestling match with no logic behind it does nothing for me. If it's enough for you then thats cool. It's just a different philosophy. You've always been cool to me so if I offended you I'll apologize.


there was logic, you just chose to ignore it when TK announced it on twitter, or when the announcers were selling it on the show

so basically whenever they brought logic to it, you stuck your fingers in your ears and went ‘lalalalalalalalalala’

and then proceeded to moan about logic on here


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Okay...Possible SPOILER so scroll past if you don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why the fuck would you post this mid-thread without spoiler tags

thats a fucked up thing to do

so glad i don’t visit this thread while the show is going on


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The original plan was for the Hardys to win the belts but they had to fast track a second Bucks reign instead. I thought they were going to do Bucks vs FTR III but they really did swerve us (no pun intended) there. Not a fan of guys coming in from WWE getting fast tracked to the belts, even though I think Swerve has a lot of upside (buy the rights to Ain't Nobody though, his current entrance theme is a no heat one). At least it's not the Hardys, I really didn't want to see the belts on them in 2022.
> 
> Two great TV matches tonight but I didn't really like much else from the show besides Jericho's interview. Hager vs Claudio felt like Smackdown from x years ago and that's what I fear AEW becoming every time they sign another established guy from WWE. A repeat of what we've seen already from the other promotion. Thankfully that isn't too prevalent at this stage, but if it ever does become so, I'll lose some interest.


swerve and keith have been tagging for some time though - i wouldn’t call their win a hotshot

hell, i don‘t even classify Swerve as ex wwe / and keith feels like an aew guy these days

we’re still getting ftr v bucks - but now, the outcome is not a certainty


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Weird opening match. Why book Wardlow vs OC?
Can the Kingston/Jericho feud stop? Lol at Kingston saying "look what you have done" and pointing at Ortiz. The guy looks better with the haircut.
Does that Takeshita guy ever win?
Christian is awesome. Good squash by the Dino. Pillman and Garrison are useless.
Nice tribute to Tony (Paulie) Sirico from the Dark Order guy (Silver?).
Claudio vs Hager was quite entertaining. They should build op Hager after this, because he never wins.
Thunder Storm? Poor Toni. Hopefully she turns on Thunder Rosa. Well atleast we saw Jamie Hayter again, she is hot.
Serena made Anna Jay look good. Decent match. Serena is so good in the ring. To bad she is going for the useless title. 
They let Conti do a backstage segment/promo? Why?
The tag title change was a suprise.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I could've done without the Jericho rambling segment that said nothing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> Yeah true, the stipulation is completely arbitrary and needlessly dismissive of the ranking system, you're right actually.
> 
> The stakes of the match could be about the rankings instead. Maybe a solution is to go:
> 
> ...


The stip and rankings is not arbitary

if Take won, he would be shot to number 1 in the rankings cause he beat the champ

just like Miyu has done with the women's title

if the 'quality of opponent' enters into the rankings like they always say, then beating the champ is obvs beating the top top guy, and should definitely make you number 1 contender


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I could've done without the Jericho rambling segment that said nothing


I am surprised that Jericho never got interrupted. It was odd to me how he interrupts others where as others can't interrupt him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This show had 2 great matches with Takeshita vs. Mox and the main event. The Takeshita match followed the formula of his other big matches where he looks great in defeat, but it is a formula that works. I know he's not going to be in AEW forever and will likely be in Japan by this time next year, but I'd like to see him in a more defined role on the roster eventually.

And the main event got better and better as it went on. There were so many moments watching the match where I felt like "well, now it's over" or "well, this team isn't going to win now". Like, you could have had the match end when Keith & Swerve hit their double team finisher on one of the Bucks and that would have been fine as a finish. But it just kept going with false finishes. And I suppose to some maybe you could say they went overboard with it. But I got sucked in the more they went there because they continued to fool me on who might win. And as a big Keith Lee fan, I'm happy he and Swerve got their moment in the sun.

Everything else on the show? Eh, didn't really move me one way or the other.

The Wardlow vs. OC match was solid as a match but went a little too far in the shtick territory for me and was a little too competitive for a Wardlow match for my liking. Christian's segments are becoming increasingly paint by numbers me, relying on the trope of "lol your dad is dead" for heat. Claudio vs. Hager was fine but nothing more. They do what they always do with the women and cram all of their segments back to back to back. Seriously, it's beyond being a coincidence anymore, this is planned, lol. And Jericho's promo, well, actually Jericho's promo was fine but I'm ready for Eddie vs. Jericho to be over.

So yeah, a show carried by 2 matches, but they were 2 great matches.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

This was one of the worst shows ever. 

You start the show with Orange Cassidy, personal feelings he gets a decent pop. And now Wardlow comes out a new baby-face your trying to get over. You have two faces and the crowd are cheering 'freshly squeezed' wtf why would you even put Wardlow in this position? They then wrestle for up to 15 MINUTES and Wardlow beats Cassidy basically by countering a move. It came across as lucky and flucky wtf. Why on earth would you book these two together? And in a 15 minute competitive match. They've buried Wardlow. No matter how many fucking eye rolls I'll get please comment and explain why would you book this match?

Moxley and Takeshita I'm a fan of Takeshita but this match went way too long with an obvious result. Takeshita even took the finish first time and countered it. Moxleys matches are terrible usually. I can only think of HHH and AJ styles that has had a great one on one match with him. Just went way too long, Takeshita is getting over but again he hasn't been explained properly to us watching at home. 

Jake Hager vs Claudio again this went WAY too long. And Hager looked GASSED that's what happens when you book him to wrestle a one on one match, twice a year. 

Jericho and Kingston feud I pray this ends next week. This has been 7 months it's dragging please just let Kingston get the revenge and end this. 

Showed PAC defending the title in the UK but yet he hasn't been seen for 1 minute on the show since winning. Just pay the guy to work half way across the world. 

I missed the tag match but glad that Swerve and Keith Lee won. Swerve has charisma, Keith Lee I'd booked right has potential to be a star. It should add some juice to the tag belts. 

Christian and Lucha segment was fine it got him over. Just wish Pillman would swap places with Orange Cassidy. And Pillman was having competitive matches with Wardlow and Cassidy gets squashed like a bug like Griff and Pillman. 

I thought this was a terrible Dynamite


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its the same mistake TNA used to make, and look what happened to them, Tony Khan should take notes and learn from how TNA fucked themselves pushing ex WWE guys over pushing their own stars.


Everyone or almost everyone worked for WWE at one point. It looked bad in TNA because they took mostly WWE vets who were closely associated with their previous aliases and gimmicks in WWE. Most
of the new AEW hires were established before they went to WWE/NXT. They also were not directly related to the success of WWE’s hottest period in the last twenty five years. 

People will probably call 2point0 “WWE rejects” should they ever get a winning streak or title shots going forward.
This is why just cutting and pasting past issues with other companies doesn’t make sense. Context is king. 

Or does the fact that 2point0 were not featured prominently make their point even more? That way AEW is damned if you do dammed if you don’t. Weak arguments are great for that inevitable bad faith argument possibility.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I hated that they put Wardlow in the position that they did. In what world was that a good idea ? He went 15-16 in a super competitive match with OC? False finishes and just barely got by over him. Lol wtf. And at the end he’s walking away holding his jaw like “damn this guy almost got me.” Holy hell.. 

Moxley/Takeshita was great (minus some of my less-preferred parts of mox matches). He gave him a ton of shine. I guess if he was a little further along they could’ve given him a roll up win or something. 

I think it would’ve been extremely tone deaf if the Bucks held onto the tag titles after the fans loudly and vociferously chanted “FTR!” during their promo last week. Glad they dropped the belts, but like I said, Starks/Hobbs would’ve been my pick. I like Lee and Swerve has grown on me somewhat, but I’ve liked Starks/Hobbs since day one. 

Getting a little tired of Eddie Kingston. He’s really just like Moxley. He can deliver on a promo (though they don’t always hit), but in the ring it’s like the faux-Japanese strong style stuff, maybe some blood, some trading strikes and yada yada yada. Not really into this feud but it’s not the worst thing either. 

Again, Hangman can fuck right off with his tie dye shirt and dark order best friends. Thanks. 

I still like Anna Jay, but again - remove her from associating with the dark order as well. She’s sexy, fairly athletic, still improving and at the very least - she has the opposite demeanor of Tay Conti. She could be on screen with a high level male talent but instead of getting heat, getting sympathy.

Christian has become such a bright spot of the show. He delivers on the mic and is just a great prick heel. Loving this. And loving Luchasaurus showing a different style.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Thought was a great show, including the OC v Wardlow match. OC has been built up as a decent threat so was nothing wrong with going 10-15 minutes with him. Wardlow can't be doing squash matches forever.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> I think it would’ve been extremely tone deaf if the Bucks held onto the tag titles after the fans loudly and vociferously changed “FTR!” during their promo last week. Glad they dropped the belts, but like I said, Starks/Hobbs would’ve been my pick. I like Lee and Swerve has grown on me somewhat, but I’ve liked Starks/Hobbs since day one.


I mean it's plainly obvious they dropped the titles to avoid putting over FTR huge the way they should.

Everything was pointing to Bucks FTR - The self proclaimed greatest vs the actual greatest - There's only one reason that match didn't happen and why it didn't go the only way it should. Plain and obvious. 

Now there's a babyface tag team with the belts that have zero history with FTR or anyone else. Do they keep finding ways to avoid giving their #1 tag team a title shot?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Take is the business - he needs to get some wins now though
> 
> sign the kid, get him against Danielson and Omega at some point


*I'm glad that you recognize he needs wins.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm glad that you recognize he needs wins.*


well, he lost against the heaviest of heavy hitters, right?

so, valiant in defeat - but now he need to rack a couple against midcarders

dude is legit AF


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Sounds like Keith Lee will be taking a leave of absence following tonight's match. Something serious in his personal life...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547014207962755072
> ...


i wont miss keith lee, he feels too generic to me


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Eh, I thought it was a strong show despite some flaws.

1. Wardlow vs. Orange Cassidy was not a match I'd have booked by any means. It was fine to start with, actually. Cassidy was weaseling around instead of being competitive with Wardlow. The match took a nosedive after the commercial break when they had him go through his usual spots and went back to the formula of finisher kickouts. Stupid. Pockets just makes the show and everyone he comes into contact with look worse. He might sell merchandise but it's at the expense of the roster. Just get rid of him. No, Wardlow isn't going to be long-term damaged by this, but this little stuff is why people don't become crossover stars these days.

2. Jericho promo was OK, but this feud is long in the tooth and should have ended after Blood and Guts. At least they're ending it next week.

3. Very strong match between Mox and Takeshita. This guy constantly puts on good performances. He should get more of a push although I know he's just borrowed at the moment.

4. Christian and Luchasaurus had a good segment as expected. With MJF gone, Christian has quickly become the top heel on the program. Jungle Boy honestly feels too low for him right now. I could see him in title contention.

5. Good match between Claudio and Hager.

6. I don't get this "Thunder Storm" stuff. Why is it a thing?

7. I got why they put this particular women's segment on the show. Serena Deeb winning in Anna Jay's hometown would ordinarily get her sympathy for something greater, but that would mean Tony needs to follow up which I obviously don't trust him to do, so this felt pointless.

8. Good main event and a surprising title change. While the match delivered, here's the little things AEW constantly misses - couldn't they make the match 2-3 minutes shorter and give Lee/Swerve a proper celebration instead of just abruptly ending the show during their moment? Did we really need to see more flips and finisher kickouts they used in that time? This is where the indulgences of AEW just become the company's own worst enemy. I'm surprised the change happened. A unification match with FTR still needs to be the goal for the tag titles at All Out though.

TL;DR, the strong moments carried the show, despite the usual things to dislike on AEW programming.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, he lost against the heaviest of heavy hitters, right?
> 
> so, valiant in defeat - but now he need to rack a couple against midcarders
> 
> dude is legit AF


*Can't keep using him as a jobber to the stars and keep people invested. He needs to dominate the mid card and be in TNT title contention.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Top bins said:


> This was one of the worst shows ever.
> 
> You start the show with Orange Cassidy, personal feelings he gets a decent pop. And now Wardlow comes out a new baby-face your trying to get over. You have two faces and the crowd are cheering 'freshly squeezed' wtf why would you even put Wardlow in this position? They then wrestle for up to 15 MINUTES and Wardlow beats Cassidy basically by countering a move. It came across as lucky and flucky wtf. Why on earth would you book these two together? And in a 15 minute competitive match. They've buried Wardlow. No matter how many fucking eye rolls I'll get please comment and explain why would you book this match?
> 
> ...


What does Pillman offer other than who his dad is? He can't cut a promo, is very bland in the ring and his gimmick is that he impersonates his dad.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Swerve in Our Glory have teamed on two continents irregularly since 2017. Excalibur probably should be referencing that AT LEAST once before they split and lose those belts. Moxley and Kingston or Jericho and MJF filled similar roles as tag team challengers but failed to win them belts. 

I saw someone say that Keith Lee is average. The only way I could see that reality is if you grew up in his family. It HAS TO BE something completely unrelated to wrestling like that for the statement to be true in the slightest. Keith Lee’s charisma and agility are fairly unique qualities for a wrestler with his specific spacial dimensions. I just can’t fathom Keith Lee being boring or average in any way related to wrestling whatsoever.

An explanation seems needed. They definitely couldn’t be referencing Lee’s promo style. Being so overly formal has really grown on me. It started out stilted or forced. Since his debut before Revolution 2022 his quirky idiosyncratic promos have come all the way around to where they are part of his persona and a welcome addition to AEW.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Geeee said:


> What does Pillman offer other than who his dad is? He can't cut a promo, is very bland in the ring and his gimmick is that he impersonates his dad.


He had a good mini TV feud with MJF. He's got size and he hasn't had a chance to get over. I would like to see more of what he could do. I've already seen a bunch of what Orange Cassidy can do, and have yet to be impressed. It's time for someone else to get his spot on the show.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Swerve in Our Glory have teamed on two continents irregularly since 2017. Excalibur probably should be referencing that AT LEAST once before they split and lose those belts. Moxley and Kingston or Jericho and MJF filled similar roles as tag team challengers but failed to win them belts.
> 
> I saw someone say that Keith Lee is average. The only way I could see that reality is if you grew up in his family. It HAS TO BE something completely unrelated to wrestling like that for the statement to be true in the slightest. Keith Lee’s charisma and agility are fairly unique qualities for a wrestler with his specific spacial dimensions. I just can’t fathom Keith Lee being boring or average in any way related to wrestling whatsoever.
> 
> An explanation seems needed. They definitely couldn’t be referencing Lee’s promo style. Being so overly formal has really grown on me. It started out stilted or forced. Since his debut before Revolution 2022 his quirky idiosyncratic promos have come all the way around to where they are part of his persona and a welcome addition to AEW.


It's strange. That some of these people would rather see somebody put their hands in their pockets then a beast like Keith Lee who can do it all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Can't keep using him as a jobber to the stars and keep people invested. He needs to dominate the mid card and be in TNT title contention.*


indeed


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay show for me. Mainevent was really good, Mox/takeshita was good and TNT title match was solid and fun to watch.

Rest was okay I guess. Nothing special but not bad either.

Edit: Title change was a pleasant surprise. Was not expecting it at all. Also kind of wish Starks/Hobbs won but don't mind Lee/Swerve.

Kind of a bummer Bucks vs FTR won't happen at AO for all the titles.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Good show that had some pacing issues, which others pointed out. Swerve in our Glory (which is a clunky name) winning the belts was a very pleasant surprise, and it was a fun tag match. It's nice to see someone different getting to hold the gold. I have a feeling they won't have a very lengthy reign, but for now it was a good moment for Lee and Strickland. I do wish they'd gotten to celebrate on screen longer before time ran out.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

I question whether SioG are going to get an actual reign, because it genuinely felt like all was well between them post match. Though Swerve had a moment during the match where he threw the belt down and said they would do things Keith's way....

...or if a swerve is what we get from Swerve? Could he end up turning on Keith and joining Team Taz?


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Baffled by some of the comments in here. I thought they were 2 solid matches, 2 very good ones and the Christian segment was fun.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Starks and Hobbs deserved those titles way more. Every week that goes by gives MJF more ammo and shows how right he was about the ex-WWE guys getting a boost before the guys who were there since day one. I like Keith/Swerve but tag teams like PNP, Best Friends and Team Tazz have yet to get those titles when they should've.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> there was logic, you just chose to ignore it when TK announced it on twitter, or when the announcers were selling it on the show
> 
> so basically whenever they brought logic to it, you stuck your fingers in your ears and went ‘lalalalalalalalalala’
> 
> and then proceeded to moan about logic on here



Theres logic to it if there's no ranking system.


But there is.


So it's illogical.


I didn't invent the ranking system.


TK did.


:shrug


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone following the Young Bucks shoe lore?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

this is deeper than the Lore of the Fiend


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theres logic to it if there's no ranking system.
> 
> 
> But there is.
> ...


the champion is not honour-bound to face someone from the rankings for a non-championship match. Nowhere was it ever said the champ can only face top 5 contenders in standard matches

if the champ faces a contender from the top 5, it becomes a championship match

the champ asked to face somebody outside of the rankings for a non-champ match. Cause he liked the cut of his jib as he pushed his friend to the limit.

the booker made the match / and he made it non-title as is logical due to the rankings

also logical, because of the quality of opposition - if Take beat the champ, he will shoot up the rankings to be ranked 1

and therefore can challenge for the title

i meaannnnn....



3venflow said:


> Anyone following the Young Bucks shoe lore?
> 
> View attachment 127743



lol, yeah - the shoe lore has been solid and a lot of people have been noticing it

when the shoe came off last night i was all '....surely not'

ps> the more this is known, you can bet 1000 USD they will use this to swerve hardcores


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the champion is not honour-bound to face someone from the rankings for a non-championship match. Nowhere was it ever said the champ can only face top 5 contenders in standard matches
> 
> if the champ faces a contender from the top 5, it becomes a championship match
> 
> ...



But that's not how sports work at all. If a 6-4 team beats the number 1 team in the country they don't shoot past all the 10-0 teams in the rankings and play for the title automatically.


Is it sports based presentation or not? What's the point if a guy can go 6-4 ,lose on the b show, never have a win on Dynamite, then all of a sudden fight for the world title with 1 win?


Just get rid of it. Youre all basically inferring its pointless and "TK said so" is the way things really work, so I mean, what the fuck lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> But that's not how sports work at all. If a 6-4 team beats the number 1 team in the country they don't shoot past all the 10-0 teams in the rankings and play for the title automatically.
> 
> 
> Is it sports based presentation or not? What's the point if a guy can go 6-4 ,lose on the b show, never have a win on Dynamite, then all of a sudden fight for the world title with 1 win?
> ...


this ain't team sports bud


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this ain't team sports bud



Exactly. It's a scripted fake fighting show where its already solidified that all wrestlers have to do is ask TK for something and it is so. Which is why a ranking system is fuckin dumb.


Glad we agree


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Exactly. It's a scripted fake fighting show where its already solidified that all wrestlers have to do is ask TK for something and it is so. Which is why a ranking system is fuckin dumb.
> 
> 
> Glad we agree


are you having a laugh mate - that is exactly the reason the rankings are there - cause its a fake sport where you have to conjure up some reasons for a title match

its normally

1. number 1 contender match (who knows how they both got the opportunity)
2. win a royal rumble or battle royale (can't have too many)
3. win a tournament (we already have too many)
4. beat the champ (the dumbest of the lot)
5. challenge out of nowhere (the actual dumbest)

out of all these, getting ranked number 1 because you 

A. consistently won
B. beat opponents higher ranked than you

is the BEST fucking way to get to a title match of a fake fucking sport

like, how are you guys even logically arguing against it as a method to get to a number 1 contender

make threads about people losing 50 fuuuuucking matches and then challenging for the World title out of nowhere - now that is dumb as pigshit on an ice cream cone

but to complain about this blows my mind to fuuuuuuuuuuuucking oblivion

(yes, I am exaggerating for comedic effect, but c'mon man)


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> are you having a laugh mate - that is exactly the reason the rankings are there - cause its a fake sport where you have to conjure up some reasons for a title match
> 
> its normally
> 
> ...



The guy just lost to Eddie Kingston ON THE B SHOW lmao. Like the fuck?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The guy just lost to Eddie Kingston ON THE B SHOW lmao. Like the fuck?


and if he beat the champ, he would earn 10,000 points in the invisi-meter and go number 1

Just imagine beating the champ earns you 10,000 points

beating rank 1 - 2,000

2 - 1,000
3 - 500
4 - 100
5 - 50

Dynamite - 20

Dark and Elevation - 1

and then go from there

there, I solved the issue for you - go forth and be happy

(losing to these ranks loses you the same amount of points, therefore poor Lance Archer is most likely on -5000)

edit> add to that, winning a tournament gives you 10,000 points and winning a battle royale too

there we go, all tied up in a neat bow

edit edit> and you know as well as I do, that stats nerd TK has a sheet like this on his computer that calculates exactly like this


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If Keith Lee´s whole my brothers are dying Twitter post was a SWERVE then it was GLORIOUS. I applaud the man. First proper use of blending social media and kayfabe, cause nobody thought they were winning last night.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The stip and rankings is not arbitary
> 
> if Take won, he would be shot to number 1 in the rankings cause he beat the champ
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I think they should frame it rather than implying a link between rankings and title shot, because movement in the rankings is not always linked to the quality of opposition.

Plus it stirs up WWE PTSD, which is the main thing lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They could do sponsored power rankings which are unofficial but which they refer to when it's convenient for a storyline/title match. Ultimately that's what rankings are, a vehicle for title matches, not perfectly logical or strictly adhered to. Sponsored rankings could also mean a commercial deal in the bag too, assuming they found a sponsor.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Random Britt Baker pic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Random Britt Baker pic.
> View attachment 127752


don't you mean

'oh look, Becky, Peyton Royce and Victoria 😂😂🤣🤣🤣💀💀'

lol


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Is that woman backstage interviewer dating Hook or something? She is always interviewing him lol


No, W Morrissey is her man


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Is it true they might be getting stripped of the tag belts due to the illegal man being pinned?

Rematch on Dynamite in a week or 2?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> But that's not how sports work at all. If a 6-4 team beats the number 1 team in the country they don't shoot past all the 10-0 teams in the rankings and play for the title automatically.
> 
> 
> Is it sports based presentation or not? What's the point if a guy can go 6-4 ,lose on the b show, never have a win on Dynamite, then all of a sudden fight for the world title with 1 win?
> ...


That is more thought by TK than over one hundred years of pro wrestling has ever even attempted…especially on “the big stage”. 

Well, probably closer to seventy five or eighty years of pro wrestling if we are being honest here.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

So attempting to get through this show. Usually it takes me 2 sittings, to watch a full Dynamite because it's been awful for a while. 

I've suffered OC v Wardlow which was brutal. Your future star is now doing comedy matches. 
Promos about barbed wire being everywhere. Currently half way through Moxley v Japanese CAW. Had to turn it off. Not sure I'm going to finish this show. 

Awful opening. Might go MIA till MJF or Punk return. This alternative wrestling is as bad as WWE but these aew marks don't want to admit it


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

kingfunkel said:


> This alternative wrestling is as bad as WWE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don't you mean
> 
> 'oh look, Becky, Peyton Royce and Victoria 😂😂🤣🤣🤣💀💀'
> 
> lol


Jamie does kind of look like Becky 😂


----------

